# Naruto Chapter 587 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Predict away!


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Explanation time!


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

explanation time on the genjutsu but also i have a feeling it might not be kabutos end.


----------



## bearzerger (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Explanation time!



That and depending on whether Izanami actually succeeds to break Kabuto or not I see two paths. 

If it succeeds we'll switch to Madara vs the 5 kages after Itachi's explanation as Kabuto lingers on. That fight has to be resolved before Edo Tensei can be cancelled.

If Izanami doesn't succeed to break Kabuto we'll see Kabuto's counter. My guess would be that it involves his stomach snake. It can talk and that means it has a personality and if it has a personality it's either Oro himself or an entity on Shima's and Fukasaku's level. Either way it has the potential to somehow break Izanami since Itachi and Sasuke seem to be unaware that it's a separate entity.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Didn't these threads "belong" to Klue?

Anyway, I predict pointless struggle and finally submission from Kabuto.


----------



## Chuck (May 16, 2012)

if Izanami doesnt work then we'll probably see more trolling from Itachi 

either way, we should get an explanation soon


----------



## mediums (May 16, 2012)

*It doesnt end here!*

The way that I see it coming is Itachi still has one more eye and he will have to use izanami again because somehow Kabuto figures a way out or has an ace up his sleeve. 

Then after they defeat Kabuta and edo tensei is undone I have a feeling Itachi remains and is blind in both eyes... You heard it here first!


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

uchiha backstory.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Either switch to another battle, likely the one featuring the remaining Edo, or switch to Kabuto beginning to understand and break out of Izanami.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 16, 2012)

Exposition time! You know we're getting it! Chances of a flashback panel of some sort during said exposition are 10:9! Kabuto probably gets at least most of the chapter as a sendoff considering he's in the midst of a breakdown.

Unless Kishimoto goes for a twist, I doubt Izanami is failing.


----------



## gershwin (May 16, 2012)

Time to see Madara before he goes away.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Explanation, ending of ET, hopefully Madara


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 16, 2012)

calling it now, izanami is not a genjutsu but a stable time loop that activates whenever the the conditions are met


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 16, 2012)

Some explanation about Izanami and then something about the other battlefields.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 16, 2012)

We will see thousands of chopped of horns.
A possible explanation of Izanami.
Edo tensei will ended quickly.
Possibly Kabuto will be changed for the better. 
Itachi will answer Sasuke questions through genjutsu as he fades away.


----------



## Jad (May 16, 2012)

What do you guys think, perfect time to switch battles now that we know Izanami. Kishimoto can blame this bit on "time constraint" for Kabuto to break the genjutus, or reveal his density.

I think this is a perfect time, he can off-panel the discussion between Sasuke and Itachi, and it can be shown in a small flash back when Sasuke returns to help Naruto (or comes out of the cave and does something). And we can go to the Madara and Kage fight perhaps. Show that fight for 2 chapters, and than randomly Madara disappears after nearly getting the final blow on them.


----------



## Hellblazer (May 16, 2012)

is it me or this chapter felt too short??anyway izanami is badass but looks too predictable that it would be broken...


----------



## Mister (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto's not out for the count. We'll see Madara, maybe Tobi. Itachi and Sasuke discuss their situation.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone else but me think it'll be uber retarded for the five Kages to all be on the cusp of death to one Edo, then it randomly poofs? I mean for real... that would be ridiculously stupid wouldnt it


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2012)

Let's see some Madara before Kabuto ends Edo Tensei.


----------



## Yachiru (May 16, 2012)

Madara enters and kills Kabuto. He takes Itachi and Sasuke under his wing, like a Pimp.


----------



## son_michael (May 16, 2012)

before  Kabuto ends edo tensei we will see more of the other 2 fights so obviously no kabuto for a while now.


----------



## Rawri (May 16, 2012)

Most likely a change of fight. Kabuto is gonna end Edo Tensei, so it's I predict back to Madara vs Kages.


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2012)

Finally time for Madara to go to Kabuto, the clones will be still there at the kages.
Madara will cancel Izanami on Kabuto with his own Izanami.


----------



## Deadway (May 16, 2012)

*Prediction for 587*
*Backfire*

Kabuto: Explain! How was I able to get inside your genjutsu.
Itachi: It was no simple task, Izanami requires three things. The first, is of course the eye of the user, the second, I must make contact to the person I wish to use the technique on and finally...the person himself has to make contact with me in order to complete the technique.
Kabuto: !! I see....so back then, when I stabbed your clone, that's when the loop began...and when I cut you in half, that's when it ended....
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: So in other words, I'm stuck in this forever unless I do one of two things...
Kabuto: End the Edo Tensei or kill myself.
Itachi: Correct. 
Kabuto: hmmm Itachi....even in death...you have all these surprises kukuk.
Itachi: ?
Kabuto: Did you really think you would win that easily?
Kabuto: It's like Deidara said....those damn eyes...no talent...just power.
Itachi: Yet here you are defeated.
_Kabuto smiles_
Kabuto: Well, it's like you said, every technique has a weakness.
Itachi: Yes..but you lost your opportunity to seize that weakness. It's over now. 
Kabuto: Itachi..Itachi...how wrong you are.
Itachi: ....
Kabuto: You want me to end edo tensei? 
_Kabuto forms hand seals_
Itachi: !! He's really doing it.
Kabuto: Done.
*Back in the real world*
_Itachi starts crumbling_
Sasuke: Wait what? What's going on? What happened?
Itachi: He..actually did it...he ended it? no...
Kabuto: I've chosen my destiny carefully, and you failed to realize what I truly did.
Itachi/Sasuke:?
Kabuto: I only had three of my pawns running around. One, is standing in front of me.
Itachi: ...?
Kabuto: The other, the second Tsuchikage, who's in the battlefield against the 5 kages.
*Scene switch to that battlefield*
Muu: !?
_Muu starts crumbling_
Muu: No...
Sasuke: And who's the third one?
Kabuto: Uchiha Madara.
Sasuke/Itachi; !?
Sasuke: What?
Itachi: It means nothing, he's gone now..
Kabuto: Is he now?
Itachi: You're bluffing, you ended your technique.
Kabuto: Yes. All MY summons are defeated.
Itachi: !?
Kabuto: The Second Tsuchikage summoned Uchiha Madara, not me. And now he will be gone forever, like you.
Sasuke: Shit...
*Itachi's body is basically gone.*
Itachi: Sasuke...quickly look into my eyes..
Itachi: Tsukyomi!
Sasuke: !
_Sasuke is in a dark place with Itachi._
Sasuke: I get it...
Itachi: I don't have a lot of time....even if I'm in tsukyomi. My presence in this world is fading away rather quickly.
Sasuke: What happened...
Itachi; I was unaware that he used a third party to summon him. I failed once again.
Sasuke: ....what can I do.
Itachi: Fix my mistakes, do what I could not do. You're stronger than me now, and have my eyes. Kill Kabuto, and then eliminate Uchiha Madara.
Sasuke: Wait...there are so many thing I wanted to ask you about!
Itachi: I'm sorry.....maybe next time little brother.
*Right when Itachi is about to poke Sasuke in the head he vanishes.*
*Back in the real world.*
Sasuke: ....
Kabuto: One down, one to go.
Sasuke: Just watch.....watch me brother! (EMS activates)
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2012)

*Chapter 587 Prediction:*   The Past Revealed

Kabuto is frozen in time with Izanami and Itachi walks away.  But his time is short and tells Sasuke the truth of truths about Madara and what was written on the Uchiha Tablet in the shrine.   We begin to learn who really is Madara, and it shocks Sasuke to the core.

The flashback ends with the now-revealed Madara confronting Naruto.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 16, 2012)

Itachi talks about his jutsu. Everything seems good and done, but at the end of the chapter, Hoshi appears. Fucking need to be used at some point, Tobi didn't have Zetsu place them on Kabuto for giggles(Or maybe...), if Kabuto has nothing left, Hoshi has got to appear here and have it's purpose revealed.

Enough is enough Kishi, Zetsu needs to come back and reveal he's final villain, I think people are beginning to doubt it


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

i predict:

1- izanami failing.

2- izanami works and edo tense is disabled.

3- uchiha backstory time.


----------



## Brian (May 16, 2012)

I hope Edo Tensei doesn't end right away and Kabuto counters with something, I want to see more of Madara's fight


----------



## Hexa (May 16, 2012)

I think it's sort of the perfect time to go to see Madara's fight.  In principle, it should take a while for Kabuto to come around to ending Edo Tensei, during which time the lives of the five Kage are in danger.


----------



## Krippy (May 16, 2012)

Explination of Izanami, and Dattalk they were gonna have....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

explanation time, finally! and perhaps, the explanation will lead to madara 

if we get the talk, just too perfect.


----------



## cypruss11 (May 16, 2012)

I hope Itachi explains things to Sasuke. If we get left with ANOTHER mystery..


----------



## titantron91 (May 16, 2012)

I predict Kabuto ending Edo Tensei out of sheer desparation.

Sasuke proceeds to rape his ass.

A bit of Madara vs Kages and Tobi vs Team Naruto


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction for 587*
> *Backfire*
> 
> Kabuto: Explain! How was I able to get inside your genjutsu.
> ...



oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyiiit! at first i was like "meh, this is lame" but then i was like


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction for 587*
> *Backfire*
> 
> Kabuto: Explain! How was I able to get inside your genjutsu.
> ...


Epic, man. Just epic. I love how you kept Itachi in character. Also maybe now Sasuke will get back to destroying the other sharingan user who was present at the massacre.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction for 587*
> *Backfire*
> 
> Kabuto: Explain! How was I able to get inside your genjutsu.
> ...



This is really something. It's spot on, except one thing I don't agree with. Itachi can make Tsukuyomi last for 72 hours with only 1-3 seconds in the real world passing by. Itachi should have plenty of time to talk to Sasuke within Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2012)

itachi's tsukuyomi is...which one?

edit: its the one that got blind, technically he would not be able to use it...


----------



## The Prodigy (May 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> itachi's tsukuyomi is...which one?
> 
> edit: its the one that got blind, technically he would not be able to use it...



That's not entirely true. Itachi was still able to use Susano'o even though he had lost his light. So in theory, he should still be capable of using Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> That's not entirely true. Itachi was still able to use Susano'o even though he had lost his light. So in theory, he should still be capable of using Tsukuyomi.


well, lets see how it will go


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2012)

kabuto undoes edo and we see the edo turning to dust and madara says to the kages New York Knicks before he turns to dust. maybe we see naruto and tobi


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2012)

Chapter 587-A Fate Worse Than Death!
Side Text-Trapped in an endless cycle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter starters with Kabuto repeating the loop*
Kabuto: Damn that Itachi, he planned this from the start.
*Flashback scenes to when Izanami was activated and where the loops originated from*
Kabuto: I can't escape this...I never excepted such a Genjutsu...

*Back to Itachi and Sasuke*
Sasuke: What exactly happened?
Itachi: *Explains in detail what Izanami is all about(Takes up a few pages)*
Sasuke: Unbelievable! 
Itachi: I want you to promise me you'll never use Izanami or Izanagi.
Sasuke: Why?
Itachi: Just promise me!
Sasuke: !
Itachi: ...
Sasuke: Fine...I promise I'll never use Izanami or Izanagi.
Itachi(Thinking): I hope you'll follow through with your promise...
Sasuke: So are you going to cancel Edo Tensei now?
Itachi: Yes, but it may take some time. I must find out exactly how to stop it, I'll need to concentrate on finding the right hand seals, Kabuto could have set a trap and if I enter the wrong hand seals it could end in disaster. 
*Itachi closes his eyes*

*Scene changes to the Daimyo area. Two background ninjas are there, with Black Zetsu still on the ground*
FBN(First Background Ninja): It sucks that we're left behind here to watch this guy...he's dead isn't he, why can't we just go with that Chojuro guy and the others to fight against that masked freak!
SBN(Second Background Ninja): It can't be helped, we still have a duty to watch over the Daimyo, someone else might come to kill them or capture them. 
FBN: Well I guess it's not so bad, this freak certainly wont be giving us any more trouble *Kick Black Zetsu, then turns around to face the building with the Daimyo*
Black Zetsu(Thinking): !!! IT'S TIME!!!
FBN: I wonder if those old guys are even worried, last we checked on them they were playing cards...*Turns around to face the other background ninja* !? Wha...what's going on!!??
*Black Zetsu is holding the second background ninja's upper body why the lower body has been ripped off and is on the ground*

*Scene changes to inside the Daimyo place*
Fire Daimyo: I win again, hohoho!
*Screams are heard*
Daimyo: !?
*Two background Ninja run outside, all they see are the other two background ninja ripped in half*

*Scene changes to Itachi, Sasuke, and Kabuto*
Sasuke: ...
Itachi: ! Found it!
Sasuke: Great, then hurry up and cancel so we can have our talk.
Itachi:  I know-!?
Sasuke: !?
*White stuff starts coming out of Kabuto(...), Itachi backs away*
Itachi: What is that?
Sasuke: I remember this...it's that Zetsu's guy jutsu!
Itachi: Zetsu?
*Hoshi appears on Kabuto*
Off panel voice: Hey Itachi, long time no see!
Itachi: !?
*White Zetsu appears*
White Zetsu: How's death been treating you?
Itachi: ...
Sasuke: ?! I thought I killed you!
White Zetsu: Huh? Oh...that was one of my Kisei Bunshin. I must say though, I'm hurt you intended to kill me, guess we aren't friends anymore.
*Black Zetsu appears*
Black Zetsu: I'm afraid your efforts at stopping Kabuto comes to an end here. 
Sasuke: You think you can stop us!
*Sasuke gets ready to attack Black Zetsu*
Itachi: Sasuke stop!
Sasuke: !?
Black Zetsu: You're a fool...attack me and Kabuto dies.
Sasuke: So what!
Itachi: I already told you Sasuke, Kabuto needs to be alive so I can stop Edo Tensei...
Sasuke: Urgh!
White Zetsu: Now then, it's about time we had some-
Black Zetsu: Fun!

End Text-An unexpected move!


----------



## WT (May 18, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 587-A Fate Worse Than Death!
> Side Text-Trapped in an endless cycle.
> 
> 
> ...



Good prediction but Black Zetsu in his right mind would never challenge Itachi or/and EMS Sasuke. White Zetsu maybe but that wouldn't end to nicely for him.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 587-A Fate Worse Than Death!
> Side Text-Trapped in an endless cycle.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty good prediction


----------



## Mantux31 (May 19, 2012)

If kishi's really wants to end stuff,
Explanation + the talk
Cancelation of edo-tensei
Madara dissapearing
Sasuke reverted to being a nice person
Everybody is watching how Naruto is fighting
Naruto is losing badly
But everyone is cheering for him, shouting Naruto Naruto etc
Naruto final power-up activates
Destroy Tobi
Bring peace to the world of Shinobi
Naruto is the Hokage

thats in the span of 10-12 chapters. That's if Kishi really is trying to end it and I mean really.
other then that, it'll eventually happen in 50-100 chapters


----------



## Coldhands (May 19, 2012)

Predictioooon 
Kabuto is caught in Izanami!!
Itachi forces Kabuto to cancel Edo Tensei...
Kabuto falls to the ground, unconcious..
The five Kages can't compete with Madara... Onoki dies, but he takes out Madara's Mokuton Bunshins with him!
A coffin appears behind Madara, but Madara crushes it and uses Rinne Tensei to make himself really alive again!!
Itachi and Sasuke have a chat..
Suddenly Kabuto appears behind Itachi out of nowhere!
Kabuto makes Itachi his pawn again..!
Sasuke's real challenge starts!!! What are his eyes _really_ capable of?!!


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 20, 2012)

Kabuto will manage to break Izanami with ending his SageMode.

EdoTensei is still active and Itachi lost his Tsukuyomi eye.Sasuke has to cast it instead, GG SaiST


----------



## Talis (May 20, 2012)

Gedou Mazou eats Naruto.
Naruto eats the Gedou Mazou's stomach.
Naruto comes out and transforms into Gedou Mazou.
Naruto eats Gedou Mazou.
Gedou Mazou eats Naruto Mazou's stomach.
Gedou Mazou comes out and transforms into Gedou Gedou Mazou.
Naruto eats a book, and tranforms into Rs and starts his talk no jutsu, the same way RS defeated Juubi.

Kabuto?
Itachi: Kabuto, so far you've taken all your pawns anal, now it's my turn.
*Itachi's pants goes down, and the doomsday is happening*.


----------



## Shattering (May 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kabuto?
> Itachi: Kabuto, so far you've taken all your pawns anal, now it's my turn.
> *Itachi's pants goes down, and the doomsday is happening*.



Dat Itachi  .


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 20, 2012)

is there any preview?


----------



## Chibason (May 20, 2012)

100% confirmed form unconfirmed source---

Story will switch to Edo Madara and the nearly dead Kage


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> If kishi's really wants to end stuff,
> Explanation + the talk
> Cancelation of edo-tensei
> Madara dissapearing
> ...



This is my favorite. I'd love it to happen, but Sasuke vs. Naruto to the death is the prophesy as well as Kishi's theme.


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 20, 2012)

prediction 587 : (we know izanami worked)
1. Itachi can't control Kabuto's main brain, but he can make him release edo tensei.
2. After all , edotensei not controled by Kabuto, Itachi get back Nagato to the world, and make nagato goes to help Elite kages.
3. Then Itachi release anko.
4. Itachi give some explanation for sasuke.
5. end of 587...

based on my 587's prediction :  next . Madara will versus Elite Kages plus Nagato-ET, and biggest enemy will be Tobi..  , so we will think again who is Tobi.


----------



## lain2501 (May 20, 2012)

Kabuto isn't breaking out Izanami, the idiot still believe it's impossible for him to get caught in a genjutsu lol  i predict Kabuto giving up next chapter


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Gedou Mazou eats Naruto.
> Naruto eats the Gedou Mazou's stomach.
> Naruto comes out and transforms into Gedou Mazou.
> Naruto eats Gedou Mazou.
> ...



citizen cain level of writing people


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2012)

i was thinking when itachis eye went white when fighting kabuto i was thinking maybe at that point itachi recorded the scene at this point t use in the loop. maybe it is similar to what zetsu does when he records things.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 20, 2012)

I predict that we learn the mechanics of Izanami


----------



## vered (May 20, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I predict that we learn the mechanics of Izanami



i hope so though if izanagi was any example we'll probably get the explanation in a few weeks time.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2012)

It could go either way....

If Itachi cancels Edo Tensei and Madara goes with it then obviously Kishi will show us more Madara in the next few chapter.

Then there is the other option in which Madara doesn't go with Edo Tensei and revives himself and then gets killed after taking a pounding from someone.

And of course Itachi simply explains the jutsu and Kabuto goes on one last strike but Sasuke ass rapes him.

Either one is fine by me.


----------



## Mister (May 20, 2012)

Long term predictions aside:

- I defo anticipate Sasuke-Itachi talking which leads to a flashback.

- I suspect we'll see something relating to Madara or Tobi.


----------



## auem (May 20, 2012)

while i don't see kabuto wining against itachi,i also don't see edos getting cancelled quickly...dan is yet to meet tsunade,hizashi to neji,a meeting between sakura and chiyo as well as kimimaru and juugo...i expected them to cross the path at some point...

but itachi is so close to his objective now... there must be a twist waiting for us in the upcoming chapters...


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

We will skip to the Madara vs Kages fight.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2012)

itachi and sasuke have a flashback.

fans rage for not seeing naruto vs tobi or kages vs madara.

fans predict: scene change to naruto vs tobi or kages vs madara 

fans forget that it doesn't work that way in a flashback. 

fans complain about "the twist" in the flashback. (possibly itachi not killing his clan which is stupid but predictable at this point)

fans rage about uchiha and how uninteresting they are "blah blah naruto's past is more interesting".

fans complain about how "this flashback has been 100% talking, allot of new info and not fighting at all" instead of "where is the new info"......................  @ fans

next chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



rinse and fucking repeat


----------



## calimike (May 21, 2012)

I predicted Itachi is on way to battlefield where Naruto-Tobi fight. Will Saskuke follow him or not?


----------



## Mariko (May 21, 2012)

auem said:


> while i don't see kabuto wining against itachi,i also don't see edos getting cancelled quickly...dan is yet to meet tsunade,hizashi to neji,a meeting between sakura and chiyo as well as kimimaru and juugo...i expected them to cross the path at some point...
> 
> but itachi is so close to his objective now... *there must be a twist waiting for us in the upcoming chapters...*



I do agree with you. Besides, there's still the scroll Suigetsu's found.

Ans I guess this scroll is about how to cancel the edo's.

So we can assume that Kabuto is gonna suicide himself befors Itachi achieve his plan...


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2012)

auem said:


> while i don't see kabuto wining against itachi,i also don't see edos getting cancelled quickly...dan is yet to meet tsunade,hizashi to neji,a meeting between sakura and chiyo as well as kimimaru and juugo...i expected them to cross the path at some point...
> 
> but itachi is so close to his objective now... there must be a twist waiting for us in the upcoming chapters...



i really doubt we will see those edos again it seems naruto defeated kimimaru and chiyo with the help of mifune, and hizashi was defeated by chouji would not be surprised if he was sealed already. and it seems dan wont meet tsunade no point since she is fighting madara with the kages.


----------



## Recal (May 21, 2012)

I predict:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi ending Edo Tensei, Madara breaking out and hammering Tobi into the ground like a tent peg.


----------



## bleakwinter (May 21, 2012)

I really really really hope this switches back to Kages vs. Madara. IMO, it's the best fight happening right now.

Naruto vs. Tobi's paths is too DBZish, while Sasuke/Itachi vs. Kabuto ended in a predictable asspull.


----------



## harurisu (May 21, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> I really really really hope this switches back to Kages vs. Madara. IMO, it's the best fight happening right now.
> *
> Naruto vs. Tobi's paths is too DBZish*, while Sasuke/Itachi vs. Kabuto ended in a predictable asspull.



The Kage vs Madara will go DBZish too and soo (if Madara isn't sealed after Itachi will have stopped ET).
The Raikage will go Super Saiyan 3, Tsunade will go Sennin mode, Tsuchikage will use a chakra pill and Mizukage will use her Kekkai's at 100%


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2012)

This chapter will likely be the talk chapter given Kabuto is finally immobilized and likely some panels of Madara.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 21, 2012)

I predict

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Itachi ends ET, uses Instant Transmission to get to Naruto's battlefield and kills Tobi with a Dragon Fist


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 21, 2012)

I think Addy's prediction is probably the closest to what will happen.  For those of you too lazy to go back and read it 9since I certainly would be one of those lazy ones lol), I'll summarize: "Addy predicts Fan rage"

Seriously though, Its bound to happen.  I'm usually pretty fine with whatever happens, but Im starting to get a bit dissappointed with all the focus elsewhere.  I mean, its nice he doesnt always focus on the main character to show others, but the focus drifts from Naruto so often, it really should just be called "Uchiha" or something since they always seem to be the center of the plot, have the most bs moves, and are typically very high tier.

We're gonna end up getting another plot twist which will have the community raging (not that it wont be warranted) and we still won't transfer locations for another 2-3 chapters.  I think at this point, we can rest assured the Kage fight will be mostly off-panel; much like how Kakashi's "rampage" was off-paneled.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2012)

Trance Kuja said:


> I think Addy's prediction is probably the closest to what will happen.  For those of you too lazy to go back and read it 9since I certainly would be one of those lazy ones lol), I'll summarize: "Addy predicts Fan rage"
> 
> Seriously though, Its bound to happen.  I'm usually pretty fine with whatever happens, but Im starting to get a bit dissappointed with all the focus elsewhere. * I mean, its nice he doesnt always focus on the main character to show others, but the focus drifts from Naruto so often, it really should just be called "Uchiha" or something since they always seem to be the center of the plot, have the most bs moves, and are typically very high tier.*
> 
> We're gonna end up getting another plot twist which will have the community raging (not that it wont be warranted) and we still won't transfer locations for another 2-3 chapters.  I think at this point, we can rest assured the Kage fight will be mostly off-panel; much like how Kakashi's "rampage" was off-paneled.



sasuke was absent for two years


----------



## Yachiru (May 21, 2012)

Something's gonna off Kabuto. It's either he himself, or Madara or the Zetsu spore.

Itachi gonna stay, have his talk with Sasuke and then Madara busts in. Shit just got real.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2012)

Explanation of Izanami.
Sasuke does nothing.  Or maybe he does everything. :amazed

Scenes switch to Naruto. 



Chibason said:


> 100% confirmed form unconfirmed source---
> 
> Story will switch to Edo Madara and the nearly dead Kage



Wouldn't mind this. Then later, we can return to the fight and Itachi say they've run through 9000+ cycles already and Kabuto resigns.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

This is strange.

Am I...am I actually anticipating a chapter for the first time in weeks?


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2012)

If it's true that it's Madara we're seeing next, then I agree with you. It's good it's only two days away.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2012)

i think that the anticipation comes from the fact that we could finally get our talk and revelations


----------



## SaiST (May 21, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> EdoTensei is still active and Itachi lost his Tsukuyomi eye.Sasuke has to cast it instead, GG SaiST


 Sasuke has Itachi's eyes now, it wouldn't be all that surprising if he's able to cast it with the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke has Itachi's eyes now, it wouldn't be all that surprising if he's able to cast it with the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan.


yeah, with itachi's eye now he logically has tsukuyomi

if even a crow can use kotoamatsukami with eye transplant


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see another silhouette of the mighty Rikudou; if I'm lucky, the shot will depict a new angle, lol.

Izanami is certainly another power derived from the Sage. Itachi will confirm it, in chapter 587.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see another silhouette of the mighty Rikudou; if I'm lucky, the shot will depict a new angle, lol.
> 
> Izanami is certainly another power derived from the Sage. Itachi will confirm it, in chapter 587.



we would be very lucky to get an explanation this coming chapter though i expect we will.
perhaps deviating from the fight to other battlefields?


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, with itachi's eye now he logically has tsukuyomi
> 
> if even a crow can use kotoamatsukami with eye transplant



Thought so too.

Anyway, Sasuke must be the culmination of the Uchiha by the end. Thematically speaking. So it makes sense.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see another silhouette of the mighty Rikudou; if I'm lucky, the shot will depict a new angle, lol.
> 
> Izanami is certainly another power derived from the Sage. Itachi will confirm it, in chapter 587.



izanami was already explained  

next chapter will be about how itachi became an asshole


----------



## Faustus (May 22, 2012)

Itachi will force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei, but in the last moment Zetsu's spore-clone will appear and stop Kabuto from "clapping his hands" - the last thing to cancel the jutsu


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 22, 2012)

Next chapter will contain repetition chain of deja vu of Kabuto stabbing Itachi with sword, Itachi turning into crows, Kabuto getting his horn cut off and Itachi preaching. This all over again on 17 pages.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2012)

I predict Ino!  or more horns will be cut...


----------



## kingcools (May 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Next chapter will contain repetition chain of deja vu of Kabuto stabbing Itachi with sword, Itachi turning into crows, Kabuto getting his horn cut off and Itachi preaching. This all over again on 17 pages.



add "UCHIHA ITACHI" and i`m in


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2012)

[sp=My prediction][/sp]


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke has Itachi's eyes now, it wouldn't be all that surprising if he's able to cast it with the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan.




The important thing would be the eye he's casting it from.

I predict he casts it with his right eye....:ho


----------



## auem (May 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see another silhouette of the mighty Rikudou; if I'm lucky, the shot will depict a new angle, lol.
> 
> *Izanami is certainly another power derived from the Sage.* Itachi will confirm it, in chapter 587.



yup!...it is the original jutsu with which RS tamed Jyubi...

think about the situation...RS standing on the mountain,patting a subjugated Jyubi's head...


----------



## Sniffers (May 22, 2012)

We might see Zetsu sprouting from Kabuto, but Sasuke quickly incapacitating it. Itachi starts his explanation of Izanami, while Anko watches on secretly from behind some boulders.

We might then see the Tobi-fight. Zetsu appears next to Tobi to inform him of Kabuto's situation and whether or not to save him. Tobi states that Kabuto being taken care of is only good for him as he never trusted the snake. Tobi then also states that he can revive 'him' (Madara) properly if ET is cancelled so it's all good. 

Then skip to Madara talking trash some more and the Kage struggling and nearly dying. Suddenly Madara disintegrates and the Kage look on in surprise. Madara says the caster must've been beaten, but says he will return soon enough. This leaves the Kage puzzled.

Finally, Itachi is seen disintegrating as well. "_That's the truth, Sasuke. That's what I wanted to say to you. The rest is up to you._" We'll get a flashback for that one at a later stage.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 22, 2012)

i predict kabuto will undo edo tensei as it will be his only way of escaping out of the looping genjutsu. But the reality what will happen is that kabuto passes ownership of the jutsu to itachi. but what stops him from ever summoning it again will be that itachi will have plucked it out of his brain while ownership is passed.

while doing so itachi will tell sasuke its up to him whether or not to kill kabuto.

while disintegrating itachi does Tsukiyomi on sasuke and they have their chat

we get pictures of numerous zombies disintegrating.

we get a picture of the kages on deaths door while madara says seems like you guys are lucky, but ill be back.

we get a ending of the chapter with tobi carrying 8/9 tails and a defeated kakashi and gai.


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2012)

hope we see what naruto and others are up to. tobi was scared of naruto for a reason hope we see why soon


----------



## Mariko (May 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> hope we see what naruto and others are up to. tobi was scared of naruto *for a reason hope we see why soon*



We already know why: because Naruto knows all the bijuu's real name.

That's the truth Oro and kabuto were looking for,

That's the sage of the six path's thrue power!


----------



## Mateush (May 22, 2012)

I predict Madara can use S/T jutsu based on Tobirama's and his own style. He will teleport to Kabuto once he notices that he cannot reach Kabuto through Muu. After that Itachi will lose, so Sasuke will shine.


----------



## Squeek (May 22, 2012)

its just a talk between the two brothers... i'd bet ?10


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2012)

this chapter will change to kages vs madara saying at the start "5 minutes earlier" at the end of the battle, the kages are defeated. madara is about to kill them only to *poof*


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> this chapter will change to kages vs madara saying at the start "5 minutes earlier" at the end of the battle, the kages are defeated. madara is about to kill them only to *poof*



No, no, no! They will get united and attack Madara at once. They will think they have defeated him, completely unaware that Kabuto canceled Edo Tensei. All of them will go on how the Wills of Fire, Stone, Wind, Water and Lightning have given them strength and ensured victory. They will inform daimyos about their feat and get the orders of merit promised.


----------



## KingBoo (May 22, 2012)

scenes of madara destroying the 5 kages. we learn that the fodder kages defeated the wood clones...somehow...
right before madara kills them, a coffin appears and madara goes "..."
scene switches to itachi and sauske and they talk a little
more scenes about kabuto's identity crisis
sauske smiles that this sideshow is finally done with, but itachi senses something is wrong
scene goes back to the 5 kages as they realize madara is getting unsummoned. the coffin takes madara away
last page, you hear madara say "rinne tensei."


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> No, no, no! They will get united and attack Madara at once. They will think they have defeated him, completely unaware that Kabuto canceled Edo Tensei. *All of them will go on how the Wills of Fire, Stone, Wind, Water and Lightning* have given them strength and ensured victory. They will inform daimyos about their feat and get the orders of merit promised.



Elemental wills


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2012)

Squeek said:


> its just a talk between the two brothers... i'd bet ?10



i hope you are right


----------



## Mariko (May 22, 2012)

I predict some revelations:

-Tobi being Kabuto's father and Oro's secret mentor, who had blendered some uchiha and senju dna in his past to obtain the rinnegan

-Itachi to be the result of some exp?riences Tobi did at this time to make a perfect Uchiha, like the first rikudou's son was

-Sasuke being the problem that made Tobi's plans fail about Itachi

-Nagato being Kushina's bro, and Tobi's nephew

Believe it!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> No, no, no! They will get united and attack Madara at once. They will think they have defeated him, completely unaware that Kabuto canceled Edo Tensei. All of them will go on how the Wills of Fire, Stone, Wind, Water and Lightning have given them strength and ensured victory. They will inform daimyos about their feat and get the orders of merit promised.




i would not be surprised if this actually happened


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 22, 2012)

i think kabuto only hope is to try and undo edo tensei, but the looks of it his physical body is unable to move. so how is he suppose to undo edo tensei since thats what itachi wants to happen?


----------



## Mister (May 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see another silhouette of the mighty Rikudou; if I'm lucky, the shot will depict a new angle, lol.
> 
> Izanami is certainly another power derived from the Sage. Itachi will confirm it, in chapter 587.



Probably. 

The Sage was able to bring things from his imagination into reality. Izanagi was an adaptation of that.

Perhaps the Sage could turn things from reality into an illusion? Izanami would be an adaptation of that?


Whatever it is, Itachi will explain it this chapter. If he does not then you can bet your two cents that Tobi's going to use this jutsu in the future.


----------



## Sniffers (May 22, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i think kabuto only hope is to try and undo edo tensei, but the looks of it his physical body is unable to move. so how is he suppose to undo edo tensei since thats what itachi wants to happen?



I imagine the Genjutsu allows only for the movements he was 'destined' to do to happen in the real world. In this case making the seals.


----------



## Mister (May 22, 2012)

Tsukuyomi will be used to end Kabuto, Itachi will say that's still the plan I guess. Though we'll get a flashback: Itachi promised Sasuke a conversation about the truth.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 22, 2012)

One more chapter to close the fight.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 22, 2012)

itachi has defeated kabuto, right before he ends edo tensei madara steps in a quick skirmish happens between uchiha bros and madara until itachi finally gets off his technique and has made kabuto end edo tensei.

 madara begins to fade, but before he does he uses an extremely powerful jutsu at sasuke, itachi sacrifices himself to save sasuke, says some kind of secret code in sasuke's ear and then dissapears. kabuto is left on the ground knocked out, madara has faded away, sasuke has turned back to crazy and itachi appears away from sasuke in the shadows and says "if i didn't use izanagi i would have been dead" itachi's second eye fades away so he summons a crow that stands on his shoulder and says "who would've thought that an uchiha with incredible eyes would have to rely on nature to guide my way" this foreshadowing itachi's return much later in the manga with his loss of uchiha powers and gain of nature powers equivalent but not the same as sage mode. sasuke learns the truth much later after sasuke has fought naruto and this along with naruto is what gives sasuke the motive to turn good again.


----------



## Kanki (May 22, 2012)

Kabuto about to be defeated so he calls Madara back, who then fights Itachi.


----------



## T-Bag (May 22, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Kabuto about to be defeated so he calls Madara back, who then fights Itachi.



he can't. he's finished


----------



## Taijukage (May 22, 2012)

i predict tobi vs naruto. we need to see it already. god damn.


----------



## King Scoop (May 22, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke talk.


----------



## Summers (May 22, 2012)

I hope the next chapter is more exciting than the last, both the telegrams and the Library was a snore. No more lectures, no more flashbacks, no more angst. Reveals and answers is what I need. I get it, Itachi is in control, Kabuto is a sad nobody, Sasuke is whatever he needs to be at the time?


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2012)

Mister said:


> Probably.
> 
> The Sage was able to bring things from his imagination into reality. Izanagi was an adaptation of that.
> 
> ...



I don't want to wait for Tobi. That could be a year or more from now.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2012)

if we need to wait for tobi i will be pissed


----------



## Seraphiel (May 22, 2012)

Time to learn if Izanami needs Senju DNA if it does we can conclude that Itachi's illness was caused by Senju DNA being rejected by his tiger blood and Adonis DNA.


----------



## Summers (May 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if we need to wait for tobi i will be pissed



I am not feeling a return to Tobi, Itachi has not been praised for his amazing victory yet. Sasuke is going to to look at Itachi and have inner thoughts about his greatness.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2012)

I predict Sasuke will slice Kabuto's head up and then Itachi gets mad,

*Sasuke*: Why u mad Niisan?? 
*Itachi*: you Idiot! we need to end Edo Tensei first!! 
*Sasuke*: But... But.. I don't want to be away from you again... 

Me: pek


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I predict Sasuke will slice Kabuto's head up and then Itachi gets mad,
> 
> *Sasuke*: Why u mad Niisan??
> *Itachi*: you Idiot! we need to end Edo Tensei first!!
> ...



ITACHI is the idot for ignoring Sasuke in the first place and causing it to happen by making Sasuke crazy with desperation.


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed for soloing Sasuke with Izanami. Make it two for two, my lord


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2012)

summers said:


> I am not feeling a return to Tobi, Itachi has not been praised for his amazing victory yet. Sasuke is going to to look at Itachi and have inner thoughts about his greatness.


im talking about izanami explanation


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2012)

^earlier chapters?

i think this chapter we will see all the edos still runing around like muu dan trapped and madara. then we see them turn to dust


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Fingers crossed for soloing Sasuke with Izanami. Make it two for two, my lord



I doubt that such a thing will happen.


----------



## Summers (May 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im talking about izanami explanation



I hoping for a purely verbal description and not a flashback of all the loops.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2012)

I want Kabuto to cry at how close he was to obtaining the Rinnegan. Only then, would he be able to end Izanami's loop.

Poor feller'.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want Kabuto to cry at how close he was to obtaining the Rinnegan. Only then, would he be able to end Izanami's loop.
> 
> Poor feller'.



Has he not cried enough?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 22, 2012)

every single edo breaks free to a technique madara uses, they all head for kabuto, they reach itachi and sasuke and are all there about to fight, itachi uses izanami with his second eye as sasuke cheers, itachi solos them all and loses his other eye.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2012)

Come on Might Guy and Kakashi. As well as Rock Lee and Hyuuga Neji. Do it Kishimoto. That's my manga right there.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 22, 2012)

look...listen to me...i dont give a damn...it feels like this fight has been going on for 9000 years. end it within the first 3 pages in the name of god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i cant take it. it had potential but everyone was handicapped to hell. and now izanami is not a nuke...i like nukes...if a jutsu isn't a nuke these days idgaf about it. boom.

as for my boy 'buto. damn, shits fucked up. idk what to say on the matter really.
sasuke...hurry up and get to naruto's level son!
itachi...gtfo
madara...start flash backing. hurry you whore.
5 kages...gaara you need to show you can turn your sand into steel or some shit. raikage you need to show you know how to summon the turtle island, tsunade you need to show that you know some haxxx uzumaki seals, onoki you've been a boss so you get my respect, mei just stay fucking hot.
gai...do a street fighter whirlwind kick. just do something new.
kakashi...hype hiruzen. idc if it's random, just do it.
gedo mazo...stay out this fucking fight until naruto goes back in bijuu mode.
naruto & kurama...own.
tobi...stop fucking phasing. as im sitting here right now i have no fucking clue how anyone currently alive in the manga can combat you. jesus

and my keyboard is fucking up. capslock is being gay.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 22, 2012)

I predict that the kages beat Madara with the "Thousand Years of Death" technique.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2012)

Is it really too much to ask for 8 gated Drunken Rock Lee?


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2012)

^he will die and kishi does not want to kill any of the rookies. plus i doubt kishi will ever show up the 8th gate


----------



## Mistshadow (May 22, 2012)

Just sayin not sure if ppl realize this.

The reason izanami is used to
Undo edo is because if kabuto wants to escape the loop and regain control, he has to get rid of itachi which is what undoing edo will do


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> ^he will die and kishi does not want to kill any of the rookies. plus i doubt kishi will ever show up the 8th gate



Kishimoto needs to suck it up. Plus I used "8 Gates" but I meant to say "in gated form".


----------



## Nikushimi (May 22, 2012)

I predict the chapter begins with Itachi and Sasuke talking while Kabuto is hypnotized before the scene changes to the other fights where the good guys look defeated but aren't really.

So overall, another boring chapter.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2012)

This fight has gone too long, it should finish up with the explanation of Izanami, Kabuto undo ET and Edo Madara is still active because of Muu. Then back to the Edo Madara fight or Tobi


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I predict the chapter begins with Itachi and Sasuke talking while Kabuto is hypnotized before the scene changes to the other fights where the good guys look defeated but aren't really.
> 
> So overall, another boring chapter.



You mean the best chapter xD


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> You mean the best chapter xD



Given the implications for Gai-sensei with what I said, I don't know if you want to call it that.


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I predict the chapter begins with Itachi and Sasuke talking while Kabuto is hypnotized before the scene changes to the other fights where the good guys look defeated but aren't really.
> 
> So overall, another boring chapter.



Madara raping 5 Kages without effort is boring? Rape never gets old.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Given the implications for Gai-sensei with what I said, I don't know if you want to call it that.



Well played, check mate.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2012)

I predict talking amongst Uchiha, Kabuto still braindead, Madara still raping, and Anko.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Please switch back to the Naruto/Tobi fight. Pretty please.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

info i want to know about the uchihas is why where they in a meeting when the kyuubi attacked? so info would not be bad if sasuke and itachi talk.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 23, 2012)

All of these things have just confirmed to me what I expected from the start. The Naruto/Tobi battle will easily trounce these other battles.


----------



## handsock (May 23, 2012)

I predict the rest of the Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto fight to be off-paneled, switching to both the Kage & Tobi fights. Both sides about to lose when all of a sudden, POOF, all Edo tensei are removed from the battle. Then the next chapter will be a flash back of the off-paneled ending of Edo Tensei, and Itachi talking to Sasuke before vanishing, sticking in the last kog of redeemption to Sasuke. Ready to fight Naruto. Then the week after that Naruto getting Gedo Mazo Kyuubi sucked.


----------



## Mangateers (May 23, 2012)

For anyone purposely waiting up for spoilers this week, the RAW is about 3 hours late. We expect it to arrive at 4:30AM EST.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> For anyone purposely waiting up for spoilers this week, the RAW is about 3 hours late. We expect it to arrive at 4:30AM EST.


How long from that until a scan comes out? Roughly speaking.


----------



## Mangateers (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> How long from that until a scan comes out? Roughly speaking.



It's been about 4 hours, but this week we likely won't be able to do it first.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> It's been about 4 hours, but this week we likely won't be able to do it first.


Ah, okay. I still look forward to your release as always.


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Please switch back to the Naruto/Tobi fight. Pretty please.



Dear God, no! Izanami must be explained in full - my body demands it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 23, 2012)

everything that is not kabuto & Itachi related is good and cant wait to see... now its time to go back to kage's fight and the edo madara.... which might end up with edo disappearing and what happened (but this wont happen fast becouse itachi needs to keep a promise to sasuke and tell him the truth)

so for this chap I would be glad to see other battlefields for a change.... and in the worst time for kages the edo madara disappears and we got a jump to itachi who will explain how he made kabuto stop edo ect.

but this chapter MUST go back to other battlefields to make us see how the fight with edos are going as this jutsu might be disabled soon


----------



## hellohi (May 23, 2012)

Maybe Itachi will kill Sasuke since Kotosuamaduadnwdwaud was cast on him with the order to protect Konoha, or something like that. 

Wishful thinking


----------



## calimike (May 23, 2012)

Awesome, I forward to look in 2 hours from tonight. I hope Naruto-Tobi scene is back


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> Awesome, I forward to look in 2 hours from tonight. I hope Naruto-Tobi scene is back



That just means Kishi will switch back to Itachi and Kabuto later on. 

Might as well get it out of the way now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

I'd accept anything but Naruto-tobi please.

Hell, gimme ten ten with rikudo's fan before that...


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

i hope for naruto as well anything


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 23, 2012)

look, look, look. i want action...this talk no jutsu fight needs to go. fuck an explanation for izanami man. jesus christ how boring do you need to be to want to hear the explanation of a jutsu over seeing asses getting kicked. bring on the naruto or madara fight!

naruto and madara have set a bar this fight couldn't reach. this was a hebi-sasuke level fight. how can i go from seeing meteors getting on people to people fighting at hebi-sasuke's level? fuck that. 

hands of applause to kabuto. his abilities were unique and interesting. 4 chapters and the uchiha bros only pull out one new ability. my god man, take my life!

i be ranting like a boss.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 23, 2012)

Give me anything but the uchiha bros, they got boring quite fast.


----------



## Seph (May 23, 2012)

Even I'd rather see the Naruto / Tobi battle. Kishi handled the Uchiha bros. battle awfully.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> That just means Kishi will switch back to Itachi and Kabuto later on.
> 
> Might as well get it out of the way now.



I would rather they come back to it later. We came to this stream of crap after the best chapter of the manga ever(Naruto and Kurama finally living up to their potential), and Kishi's been pissing away all that good will ever since. 

Don't get me wrong: I like Sasuke. I like Itachi. I liked Kabuto. Heck, Sasuke pre-mangekyou had some of the best fights in the manga.

This, though? It's rubbish. I never thought someone could make Sage Mode boring.

So yeah, skip away to something cooler. Give us a chance to remember that this manga can be awesome again before presenting us with more of this garbage fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Still no chapter spoilers? What the hell? 

Shit, I wanna see who Itachi's gonna troll next.



sagroth said:


> I never thought someone could make Sage Mode boring.



Oh _man_ do we have different opinions on this.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

I blame kabuto for this fight 

"i dont know who i am" instead of shutting the fuck up like naruto did when itachi told him "your weak.you need friends........ but nooooooooooooooo chllange itachi. give him more to lecture your ass 

could have been the best fight in the manga


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dear God, no! Izanami must be explained in full - my body demands it.



You just wanna see Rikudou again.  

me too


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Still no chapter spoilers? What the hell?
> 
> Shit, I wanna see who Itachi's gonna troll next.
> 
> ...



itachi trolls himself 



Klue said:


> Dear God, no! Izanami must be explained in full - my body demands it.



 no just no. chakra related crap =shit chapter


----------



## calimike (May 23, 2012)

I predict Itachi turn dust. Naruto counterattack Tobi with new jutsu or whatever  More Zeus and Ally reinforcing.

Spoiler will be out in 45 minutes, according to mangateers 

Update: T posted OP spoiler in 2ch.

Fake Spoiler by fan 

Scene switch to that battlefield
Muu: !?
Muu starts crumbling
Muu: No...
Sasuke: And who's the third one?
Kabuto: Uchiha Madara.
Sasuke/Itachi; !?
Sasuke: What?
Itachi: It means nothing, he's gone now..
Kabuto: Is he now?
Itachi: You're bluffing, you ended your technique.
Kabuto: Yes. All MY summons are defeated.
Itachi: !?
Kabuto: The Second Tsuchikage summoned Uchiha Madara, not me. And now he will be gone forever, like you.
Sasuke: Shit...

More on described

I wish spoiler is real


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Please switch back to the Naruto/Tobi fight. Pretty please.



I support this happening.

The Naruto/Tobi fight was getting so good, then it switched to this glorified circlejerk.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 23, 2012)

IMO It'll be Kages vs Madara fight. Because it's the second most important fight in the war by scaling. the number 3 is Uchiha bros against Kabuto to undo ET, it's not that much of a deal anymore in this war. The number 2 is Kages vs Edo-Madara. 5 leaders fighting against one villain. Then there's the fight between Tobi and Naruto, the most important one, where the faith of the world will come.


----------



## KevKev (May 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I support this happening.
> 
> The Naruto/Tobi fight was getting so good, then it switched to this glorified circlejerk.



Lol I kinda forgot how Naruto acts and looks like 

I just want them end the whole uchiha vs kabuto fight within 5 pages so we can see characters !


----------



## shyakugaun (May 23, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> IMO It'll be Kages vs Madara fight. Because it's the second most important fight in the war by scaling. the number 3 is Uchiha bros against Kabuto to undo ET, it's not that much of a deal anymore in this war. The number 2 is Kages vs Edo-Madara. 5 leaders fighting against one villain. Then there's the fight between Tobi and Naruto, the most important one, where the faith of the world will come.



, but Madara is a Edo


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> IMO It'll be Kages vs Madara fight. Because it's the second most important fight in the war by scaling. the number 3 is Uchiha bros against Kabuto to undo ET, it's not that much of a deal anymore in this war. The number 2 is Kages vs Edo-Madara. 5 leaders fighting against one villain. Then there's the fight between Tobi and Naruto, the most important one, where the faith of the world will come.



Not so important? You are aware that Madara could solo the Alliance right? Minus possibly current Naruto.

The Kages has no chance to win, this is a stomp, and the Kabuto fight is 2 fights in 1, said fight has in fact the potential to directly affect the second one meanwhile Madara vs Kages have no effec in the Kabuto fight.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

I just hope it isn't a 13 page chapter 
Kishi always does that when something cool is going on


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predict Itachi turn dust. Naruto counterattack Tobi with new jutsu or whatever  More Zeus and Ally reinforcing.
> 
> Spoiler will be out in 45 minutes, according to mangateers
> 
> ...



That fake spoiler with Muu being the one that summoned Edo Madara and hence Kabuto not being able to do anything makes a shit, boat load of sense lol Good way of explaining why Madara can't disappear (or excuse to keep him) xD


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 23, 2012)

T spoiler is all about izanami and how it works.

fake spoiler are fake after all.


----------



## calimike (May 23, 2012)

イタチ｢これより穢土転生の術を止める｣ 

Spoiler say Itachi cancel Edo Tensai?


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

itachi TNJs kabuto? lol


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

The tobi vs fight is just getting interestin kishi kill my  apetite w/ kabuto vs uchiha bros it's surely among the most uninterestin fight of the manga xpecially this year


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Ohhhhhh FFS. Get off this saggy ass dance between Itachi, Sasuke and Kabuto.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Oh, well. Maybe this will be the last of these chapters.

Though the way things are going, we're likely to have another 2 after the Edo ends with another flashback or some shit.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> イタチ｢これより穢土転生の術を止める｣
> 
> Spoiler say Itachi cancel Edo Tensai?



I'm not sure whether he effectively says "with this Edo Tensei is over" or "with this Edo Tensei will be over", though I lean to the first one.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

well it seems we are getting an explanation on this.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh...Kishimoto, you suck!



What did you expect? I mean really...

It's a given Itachi's gonna end Edo Tensei. The only thing left to speculate about is what he'll do before then and whether or not he'll disappear.

At this rate, it looks like he's not gonna disappear along with Edo Tensei, which is...disappointing, even for me.


----------



## BlinkST (May 23, 2012)

Itachi has done it again


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2012)

Oh god Kabuto is going to become a good guy isn't he?


----------



## scaramanga (May 23, 2012)

Hell yeah, filler chapter! 
Again.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Itachi you boob, why didn't you just end it on the first page and than stop talking.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

Lol, so in effect Izanami is useless to try to use on the good guys? Because they for the most part accept who they are?  So funny.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 23, 2012)

Sooo that was the point of that looong flashback. He was destined to be kind and gentle due to the orphanage and he must accept it instead on hanging on to Orochimaru's words. Not happy


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

from T description there's a chance for a rikudou mentioning.especially considering he talks about izanagi as well.
anyway lets wait and see.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 23, 2012)

Google trans: 





> [Itachi] planted a Izanami when pierced with a sword for the first time.
> Izanami also cause blindness.
> Also describes the use and Izanagi and Izanami was able to reason. Izanagi Izanami is surgery to combat.
> Solvable in time to get away from Izanami no longer accept the results of the original self. Izanami was lead art to accept your own destiny without resorting to surgery.
> ...





> I wonder if Itachi that Sasuke and Kabuto also trying to help.
> Maybe Itachi disappears to cancel this leave this impure world incarnate.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

very homosex chapter from the looks of Geg's trans.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

"*In order to escape from Izanami you must accept the kind of person you have become and not run away from it. Izanami was a jutsu used to guide yourself to accept your destiny on your own."*

And what happens if Kabuto discover he is in fact worse than Oro? Naruto already did an incomplete TNJ to him and look how it turned out.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

well so far chapter seems pretty shitty, I have no idea why kishi is stretching the cancellation of et out. he just needs to hurry up, and end this boring fight.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh...Kishimoto, you suck!



what did you expect exactly? the fight just ended and what? two pages of ET canceled along side itachi? really?


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh god Kabuto is going to become a good guy isn't he?



_Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto.
"All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."_

It seems likely. But I'll admit, I aww'd at that.


----------



## auem (May 23, 2012)

'act of kindness'..!!?..a jutsu to find 'oneself'...??!!!..what kind of retard writing is this...is kubo the guest writer for thsi chapter..?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Geg said:


> Izanami was set up from when Itachi was first stabbed with the sword.



HA HA HA.

I knew it. Itachi, you glorious bastard. You just keep taking what little hope your haters have of making you look bad and stomping all over it.



> Izanami also causes loss of eyesight.
> Itachi explains why he used Izanami, how it's used, and also talks about Izanagi. Izanami is used in opposition to Izanagi.
> In order to escape from Izanami you must accept the kind of person you have become and not run away from it. Izanami was a jutsu used to guide yourself to accept your destiny on your own.
> Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto.
> "All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."





Wait, what the fuck?

...

*What the FUCK?*

I'm not sure...how to feel about this.



> Elsewhere on a battlefield, Urushi is talking to his friends saying he hopes Kabuto comes back soon.



Who the fuck is Urushi?



> Itachi: "I'm now going to stop Edo Tensei."





Guaranteed that Kishimoto will cut away to the other fights before he does, though. Predictable as hell.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Izanami is like the water fall of truth?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 23, 2012)

Ishi no Ishi said:


> _Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto.
> "All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."_
> 
> It seems likely. But I'll admit, I aww'd at that.



Yes, Itachi being a total Gary Stu is so awesome. Nevermind the idiocy of trying to portray Kabuto as this poor little lamb. 

God, what a fucking hack Kishimoto is.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Its too soon for Kabuto's conversion. Izanami finds your true self, what if your true self is twisted?

I think ET will be ended, it was almost a given since the beginning, but I dont think the fight is over.


----------



## SonicTron (May 23, 2012)

Ishi no Ishi said:


> _Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto.
> "All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."_
> 
> It seems likely. But I'll admit, I aww'd at that.



Really, I vomited in my mouth a little when I read that Izanami is some sort of save the cheerleader save the world shit


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

hmm so basically this genjutsu would be useless against Naruto?
the genjutsu is escapable if you accept who you are?
perhaps its better to wait for script/
its whole purpose sounds rikudou like as well.so im hoping for a rikudou panel this week.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Yes, Itachi being a total Gary Stu is so awesome. Nevermind the idiocy of trying to portray Kabuto as this poor little lamb.
> 
> God, what a fucking hack Kishimoto is.



I never said it was awesome. I think it would be better for Kabuto to die than to be TnJ'd, actually.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 23, 2012)

at the spoiler.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm so basically this genjutsu would be useless against Naruto?
> the genjutsu is escapable if you accept who you are?
> perhaps its better to wait for script/



this jutsu would be useless against the vast majority of people who aren't kabuto. considering most don't have identity issues.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

:rofl :rofl

itachi used izanami as an act of kindness? :rofl

lol izanami has nothing with creation BS :rofl

Klue and some other members will be pissed as hell :rofl



best chapter ever


----------



## Trojan (May 23, 2012)

Stupid Technique


----------



## Saunion (May 23, 2012)

So let me get this straight... This manga went from "stop blabbering about destiny this destiny that u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to "lol sharingan power accept ur destiny or ur stuck 4eva".

...



> God, what a fucking hack Kishimoto is.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Izanami is like the water fall of truth?



More hype for Kumogakure. 



Lightysnake said:


> Yes, Itachi being a total Gary Stu is so awesome. Nevermind the idiocy of trying to portray Kabuto as this poor little lamb.
> 
> God, what a fucking hack Kishimoto is.



That was uncalled for.

The part about Itachi, I mean; Kishimoto _has_ turned into quite the hack.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

So basically Kabuto got foddered like the fodder he is by a jutsu that would only work on fodder villains. Fodder.


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

Izanami was activated all the way back when Itachi first got stabbed.

Fuck you Kishi....


----------



## BlinkST (May 23, 2012)

LORD Itachi is all loving


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Izanami is like the water fall of truth?



yup but less lame.


----------



## auem (May 23, 2012)

so urushi still remember kabuto?...and expecting him to come back...??!!..even lovers don't expect to see each other after this gap of times these days.....


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if Tobi will try Izanami on either Naruto or B? It would be funny to see him be all self-confident when he succeeds only to buckle over in pain when either one rams his foot up his ass so hard his remaining Rinnegan pops out of its socket.


----------



## Prototype (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like a GREAT chapter... 

Wow...


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

I warned you all. I really did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Izanami was activated all the way back when Itachi first got stabbed.
> 
> Fuck you Kishi....


Put in place, not activated. 

But dear god yes...stupid fucking chapter and Kishimoto the hack...

Kubo. IS. BETTER. THAN. YOU!


----------



## KevKev (May 23, 2012)

Oh my Kishi...well this chapter proves only one thing...

Izanami = Talk no Jutsu


----------



## Mateush (May 23, 2012)

Ok then Kabuto probably will turn into a good boy. The question is if he will make up something for the shinobi and takes suicide.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

This has been an asspull, completely, not raging and you have seen me here past weeks guys, but fuck the point is that Izanami is basically a technique that is like specifically designed for Kabuto, as the posters above said its basically useless against anyone that isnt Kabuto.

Kishi isnt even trying anymore


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> .



Kishimoto is actually still using that kid to try to build up some emotional investment in Kabuto's quest for his identity? The fuck. He really has lost his touch.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Izanami was activated all the way back when Itachi first got stabbed.
> 
> Fuck you Kishi....



Implanted, not activated.


----------



## Mariko (May 23, 2012)

Itachi's used Izanami on kabuto cause he's a kind person? 

Why hadn't he used it on Saske to show him who he is and to save him and konoha?

C'mon kishi! It's a total nonsense!


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 23, 2012)

I'm puking rainbows right now.

Kishimoto, how can you destroy your own creation like this?


----------



## sasutachi (May 23, 2012)

i think it's not that izanami is a jutsu for acknowledging yourself, just itachi used on kabuto for only his situation.
"Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto."
"All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."

and izanami is counter to izanagi.


----------



## Grendel (May 23, 2012)

The way to escape makes this jutsu kinda lame...

Interesting about starting point but then again most people said the loop started then so hopefully chapter clears it up completely...


----------



## ? (May 23, 2012)

Izanami is the most retarded jutsu in the manga.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> So basically Kabuto got foddered like the fodder he is by a jutsu that would only work on fodder villains. Fodder.



oro was one paneled but that is 10000000 times better than TNJ

kabuto > orochimaru as a villain my ass


----------



## Hazuki (May 23, 2012)

i knew i was right when i gave my opinion in this thread 1 week ago




will of fire >> izanami


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

This chapter is idiotic.

So anyone can fucking escape Izanami by just accepting who they really are? WTF!!! And Itachi's gonna lose an eye that possesses a hax version of Tsukiyomi for that bastard Kabuto because he's doing a fucking charity work? Stupid fucking drama is stupid.

Izanagi trumps Izanami big time.

I'm sorry... I'm a Sharingan fan but I can't accept this. Hopefully this is a translation error.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Guys, I think a lot of you are overreacting. Don't judge a chapter by its spoilers; a lot of the details are still too vague.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

If this isn't the biggest asspull jutsu ever. 

What kind of technique is this?!?! 

You know what, I can't even blame Kabuto fans on this one. 

This would be like if Kabuto had a jutsu that allows him to instantly defeat shinobi with dark hair, pony-tails, bloodline limits, and dark fingernail polish.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Itachi's used Izanami on kabuto cause he's a kind person?
> 
> Why hadn't he used it on Saske to show him who he is and to save him and konoha?
> 
> C'mon kishi! It's a total nonsense!



lol sasuke's trueself = avenger


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

the new trans makes izanami sounds even worse.
the ultimate TNJ act so it seems.
lets wait for more details.


----------



## gershwin (May 23, 2012)

Repent of your wickedness and pray to the Lord Itachi, Kabuto


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> i think it's not that izanami is a jutsu for acknowledging yourself, just itachi used on kabuto for only his situation.
> "Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto."
> "All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."
> 
> and izanami is counter to izanagi.



how is it in any way, shape, or form, a counter to izanagi?

the two don't seem related in the slightest.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2012)

Best chapter ever !


----------



## dungsi27 (May 23, 2012)

Hahahaha I hope that the translation was wrong,cause Izanami is turning out to be the most stupid jutsu this manga has to offer up to date.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 23, 2012)

So Kabuto will become good....nice


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

the only other person it can possibly  work against is Tobi.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (May 23, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm so basically this genjutsu would be useless against Naruto?
> the genjutsu is escapable if you accept who you are?
> perhaps its better to wait for script/
> its whole purpose sounds rikudou like as well.so im hoping for a rikudou panel this week.


The opponent himself wouldn't be able to actually escape pretty easily. Esp since we see Itachi talking to Sasuke while Kabuto is in Izanami

Regardless, this chapter will go more indepth. And I severely doubt the jutsu will remain ineffective   against others, assuming it lands.



tnorbo said:


> this jutsu would be useless against the vast majority of people who aren't kabuto. considering most don't have identity issues.


 The caster loses an eye, and it takes a decent amount of prep.

Useless? I don't think so. Them having "identity issues" has nothing to do with it if they get caught by it in the first place.  The loop itself was said to be inescapable last chapter  and we barely know enough about it aside from a small translation




Seraphiel said:


> So basically Kabuto got foddered like the fodder he is by a jutsu that would only work on fodder villains. Fodder.


-___-



Palpatine said:


> Izanami was activated all the way back when Itachi first got stabbed.
> 
> Fuck you Kishi....


What? How the hell are you surprised?

We've seen in the last chapter that the loop went back to that time period. We also saw a close focus on Itachi's MS eye when he first got stabbed. This pretty much should have been obvious by the time the last chapter came out. 

Pay attention to the manga.




vered said:


> the only other person it can possibly  work against is Tobi.


You're jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Yay, a new chapter. And it's about sharingan jutsu too. Can't possibly get any better.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 23, 2012)

Daaamn.. Dat King


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Best chapter ever !



Well Itachi is the best right now.


----------



## Ginkurage (May 23, 2012)

How is this jutsu useful in any other fight/situation at all? Seriously, what the hell. Was expecting something a lot better for the counterpart of Izanagi.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

izanami has nothing to do with izanami and yet ot is its opposite?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

Izanagi and Izanami are opposites:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Izanagi is badass. 
Izanami is not.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 23, 2012)

vered said:


> the only other person it can possibly  work against is Tobi.



Yeah, because all the logic behind it has been illuminated by the spoiler, right?


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

I'm still wondering why kishi compares it to izanagi. the two don't seem related in the slightest.


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> What? How the hell are you surprised?
> 
> We've seen in the last chapter that the loop went back to that time period. We also saw a close focus on Itachi's MS eye when he first got stabbed. This pretty much should have been obvious by the time the last chapter came out.
> 
> Pay attention to the manga.



I'm not surprised. Not in the slightest. I just hoped that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If this isn't the biggest asspull jutsu ever.
> 
> What kind of technique is this?!?!
> 
> ...



Basically this...... Kishi isnt even trying, I have for weeks refrained from calling it an aspull or anything that happens, kept calmed and civil, but this shit....... 

I cant see it as anything else than an asspull, its a technique that specifically allows you to defeat Kabuto and no one else. It would be undestandable and actually cause both rage and admiration to Itachi if the guy knowing he would fight Kabuto invented the technique, but no its supposed to be an Uchiha forbidden technique, existant for centhuries..... to defeat ninjas like Kabuto, specifically 

This is like if Kabuto pulled a punch that was called "UCHIHA DESTROYER!" but only worked with edo tenseid Uchihas that had a living brother with EMS and both are on the battlefield and was supposed to be a technique that existed for centhuries.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> i think it's not that izanami is a jutsu for acknowledging yourself, just itachi used on kabuto for only his situation.
> "Itachi used it as an act of kindness to Kabuto."
> "All Kabuto wanted was to see who he was, to approve of who he was."
> 
> and izanami is counter to izanagi.



Agreed.  There's some hidden meaning behind this application of Izanami jutsu.   When she went to the underworld, neither Izanagi or Her accepted her death, and Izanagi went to bring her back, but ran away after he saw what she had become, completely sealing her inside, she was mad and started destroying his creations afterwards.  Izanami couldn't accept her fate so she always tried to change the fate of others in order to get her revenge.   

I really think Izanami can be employed in a multitude of ways, and that this version was specifically designed by Itachi for Kabuto, but for other foes, he could use it to decide the fate in other ways.  

Need full chapter/explanation tho


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Damn, that sure is an in-depth explanation. It'll be hard to not grasp that with all those diagrams.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

Dat crying Kabuto


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Oh God the Izanami explanation chart... 

What the fuck am I reading.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:
			
		

> I cant see it as anything else than an asspull, its a technique that specifically allows you to defeat Kabuto and no one else. It would be undestandable and actually cause both rage and admiration to Itachi if the guy knowing he would fight Kabuto invented the technique, but no its supposed to be an Uchiha forbidden technique, existant for centhuries..... to defeat ninjas like Kabuto, specifically
> 
> This is like if Kabuto pulled a punch that was called "UCHIHA DESTROYER!" but only worked with edo tenseid Uchihas that had a living brother with EMS and both are on the battlefield and was supposed to be a technique that existed for centhuries.



What are you talking about? 

The spoiler is incredibly vague...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 23, 2012)

The explanation


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If this isn't the biggest asspull jutsu ever.
> 
> What kind of technique is this?!?!
> 
> ...



I thought you would be quite smug about it, afterall you effectively predicted it, didn't you? As I recall you even made a threat about how Itachi was going to convert Kabuto and I remember telling you how that was never going to happen


----------



## sasutachi (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://mangateers.com/manga/naruto-spoilers/587/3/




lol @ explanation.


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Basically this...... Kishi isnt even trying, I have for weeks refrained from calling it an aspull or anything that happens, kept calmed and civil, but this shit.......
> 
> I cant see it as anything else than an asspull, its a technique that specifically allows you to defeat Kabuto and no one else. It would be undestandable and actually cause both rage and admiration to Itachi if the guy knowing he would fight Kabuto invented the technique, but no its supposed to be an Uchiha forbidden technique, existant for centhuries..... to defeat ninjas like Kabuto, specifically
> 
> This is like if Kabuto pulled a punch that was called "UCHIHA DESTROYER!" but only worked with edo tenseid Uchihas that had a living brother with EMS and both are on the battlefield and was supposed to be a technique that existed for centhuries.



Totally wanna rep you for this brah but I'm out of load. I have to agree with you. Those spoilers are whack.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 23, 2012)

that chart


----------



## Tyler (May 23, 2012)

Well, I like Itachi so I have no problem with it. No matter how "convenient" this jutsu is.


There is no end for Kishi's love for Itachi.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Totally wanna rep you for this brah but I'm out of load. I have to agree with you. Those spoilers are whack.



I did it for you because he knows pain.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

For those not in the know, in mathematics f'(x) is the derivative of f(x). So A->B->C->A' signifies that the sequence end (A') is something based on it's beginning (A).


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Well, I like Itachi so I have no problem with it. No matter how "convenient" this jutsu is.
> 
> 
> There is no end for Kishi's love for Itachi.



He really is the ultimate creator's pet and Gary Stu


----------



## Easley (May 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Kishi is fapping to Itachi porn when he writes this shit.

A flow chart? Well, that's just condescending.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

And Kishi messed up his artwork, Urushi and that other guy shouldn't be wearing Konoha forehead protectors but "shinobi" forehead protectors


----------



## Moon Fang (May 23, 2012)

Even in english I don't think I would understand it


----------



## dungsi27 (May 23, 2012)

Imagine Itachi using Izanami on Sakura.

Itachi:"SHe cannot escape this loop.It can only be escaped by accepting ones true self".

Sakura,standing behind confused:"WTF are you talking about?Im a loser and I already knew that."


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

why is urashi wearing a konoha headband?

edit:
damn it ninja'd again.


----------



## HKN (May 23, 2012)

Does it mean the fight was over when Itachi first stabbed?


----------



## Tyler (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> For those not in the know, in mathematics f'(x) is the derivative of f(x). So A->B->C->A' signifies that the sequence end (A') is something based on it's beginning (A).



And I still don't understand


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> why is urashi wearing a konoha headband?



Indeed you were ninja'd.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> And Kishi messed up his artwork, Urushi and that other guy shouldn't be wearing Konoha forehead protectors but "shinobi" forehead protectors



Damn, didn't even notice that. Good catch.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Itachi in a nutshell, yes creator pet


----------



## auem (May 23, 2012)

i like how that crow feather came up in the explanation....vindication to the only thread on that made by me...


----------



## KevKev (May 23, 2012)

Itachi lost his left MS eye for TnJ


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

Holy lol...

Don't remember seeing such an explanation since the Buttonhook Entry one


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Also as the sequence merges, A' and A join up and so does B' and B. I presume B is the events inside the genjutsu.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2012)

I can think of someone esle on who Izanami would work, Guy !

And the chart is easy to understand.


----------



## calimike (May 23, 2012)

Urushi wasn't part of alliance but He stay and watch over Konoha for defense.


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

So...Kabuto's permanently blind now?


----------



## Saunion (May 23, 2012)

Itachi probably used Izanami on Kishimoto and forced him to accept his destiny as the worst shonen author ever.


----------



## auem (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Indeed you were ninja'd.



if they are inside konoha protecting the village,then it is not a mistake....

i think only those in the battlefield using that forehead protector...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Itachi probably used Izanami on Kishimoto and forced him to accept his destiny as the worst shonen author ever.



Nah Kubo and the KHR woman did that without Izanami, they share the spot.


----------



## Mariko (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol sasuke's trueself = avenger








F*ck Yeahhh!


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> So...Kabuto's permanently blind now?



It causes blindness for the caster, ie it costs an eye.


----------



## sasutachi (May 23, 2012)

charts confirmed why no one knows about the jutsu...
only itachi can understand mechanics of izanami.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> So...Kabuto's permanently blind now?



what?

10 char


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Tyler said:


> And I still don't understand


It is actually quite simple.

The letters are frames.
Frames with dashes on them are complements of said frames.
Frame A merges with frame A'....creating extra B' frames through the loop. (Bear in mind that this line is a conjecture until a trans shows up.)


----------



## Grendel (May 23, 2012)

Doesnt seem like the uchiha would have been using inzanami to obliterate konoha afterall


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I thought you would be quite smug about it, afterall you effectively predicted it, didn't you? As I recall you even made a threat about how Itachi was going to convert Kabuto and I remember telling you how that was never going to happen



Dude, I have standards.

Itachi is my favorite character, and as such, there is much I can overlook - but if Itachi were to hit, say, Jiraiya in the face with the flat-side of a kunai for the OHKO, I would not like that outcome.

I always want Itachi to win...

...but I also need the victory to make sense to me.


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It causes blindness for the caster, ie it costs an eye.



Oh okay, I misread the spoilers.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 23, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Doesnt seem like the uchiha would have been using inzanami to obliterate konoha afterall



Uchiha using Izanami on Konoha:

Uchiha:"Accept your destiny"
Konoha:"Well lets see:You Uchihas are puppies and we are destined to be your owner.Is that ok?"

And Izanami is canceled.


----------



## Mariko (May 23, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Doesnt seem like the uchiha would have been using inzanami to obliterate konoha afterall



nor for saske to take down Naruto....


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

Oh my god...


You know what else?

Even Kishimoto knew that jutsu was overly complex, I have never seen him draw up a CHART to explain a jutsu.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Dat crying Kabuto



he is the final villain :rofl oro shed a  tear or too not cry. then again tobi is sweating so


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

this really has been one of the worst, if not the worse, fight in the series


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> 
> You know what else?
> ...


He drew a chart to explain chakra manipulation in Part One and how natural chakra and kyuubi chakra works in Part Two. Oh, and the elements too.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> 
> You know what else?
> ...



its not really that complex,  most people had figured out what was going on last chapter. the only thing really disputed was the starting point.


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2012)

Wow, this was pretty shit. Stupid ass pull justu that was designed for this particular situation. Kishimoto, can you get any worse than that?
omg  this has been one of the worst fights ever in this manga.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

how do you exactly plant izanami?


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

it seems A' is the second time he got stabbed and right afterwards on page 4 last chapter the loop started.the second stab was what sealed the recorded loop and it started its effect right afterwards.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

somehow i got the feeling kabuto will manage to escape this and the fight will continue or something like that.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Selva said:


> Wow, this was pretty shit. Stupid ass pull justu that was designed for this particular situation. Kishimoto, can you get any worse than that?
> omg  this has been one of the worst fights ever in this manga.


 Izanami isn't an asspull. Read up some japanese folklore.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

the worst part of the chapter is the fact that we only have four pages, and they show everything the spoiler says. this means kishi could've finished this chapter in four pages, but dragged it out  with filler instead.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 23, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Why is izanami a kinjutsu?
> 
> Casting Izanami on an Uchiha is forbidden. It turns the victim into a puppy.
> 
> (Pakun can testify it, as a former Uchiha...)



Hahaha oh god how could I have missed that.

Dat Pakun.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> the worst part of the chapter is the fact that we only have four pages, and they show everything the spoiler says. this means kishi could've finished this chapter in four pages, but dragged it out  with filler instead.


That's because action-filled chapters take pages (which everyone seems to like) to explain what would take only a few pages if spoken through text.

Oh well, as they say you have to see it for yourself.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Selva said:


> Wow, this was pretty shit. Stupid ass pull justu that was designed for this particular situation. Kishimoto, can you get any worse than that?
> omg  this has been one of the worst fights ever in this manga.



Itachi vs RS

(After Itachi is getting shitstomped for 2 chapters)

Itachi: I will use the Uchiha secret kinjutsu Izanamgi!
*RS vanishes

Explanation for the jutsu: It allows the user to defeat the enemy if the enemy is a sage, has Rinnegan, a beast with 10 tails, and has the title "six paths".


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

vered said:


> somehow i got the feeling kabuto will manage to escape this and the fight will continue or something like that.



No...please...

...make it stop. I can't take anymore.


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> For those not in the know, in mathematics f'(x) is the derivative of f(x). So A->B->C->A' signifies that the sequence end (A') is something based on it's beginning (A).



True

Basically Itachi just did the "murder of crows" genjutsu two times on separate occasions.

1st is in A
2nd is in C

Izanami cuts out a segment (segment AC) from the time flow and joined their two ends (point A and point C), which are apparently identical or at least similar. That's why it appeared like deja vu. Itachi just made the transition from event C back to event A smooth.

Plus all the events in the loop are derivatives of each event frame.

A -> C -> A' -> C' -> A'' -> C'' -> so on

B -> B' -> B'' -> so on

I think Itachi meant that the only way to escape Izanami is to be the person that the caster wants you to be... or to fulfill what the caster wishes up to the finest detail.

Like this:

Kabuto is trapped inside Izanami.
Izanami condition: Kabuto ends Edo Tensei and kills himself right after... or Kabuto tells Itachi all the secrets of Edo Tensei then Kabuto kills himself.
Kabuto gets out of Izanami after fulfilling the Itachi's will but dies because of the Izanami condition.

I tried hard enough hahaha


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Izanami isn't an asspull. Read up some japanese folklore you moron.



The jutsu itself as in name it isnt, however it is, its basically a jutsu made specifically for that situation, specifically to work on Kabuto.

This is like if Kabuto had a punch called Uchiha Crusher that automatically defeated the foe only if its an edo tensei Uchiha, its the elder of 2 brothers, siad brother has EMS and is present in the field.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> I think Itachi meant that the only way to escape Izanami is to be the person that the caster wants you to be... or to fulfill what the caster wishes up to the finest detail.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



thats what most people thought, but apparently you just have to be true to yourself.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

Don't know how Uchiha/Itachi fans are going to justify this one, to say Izanami wasn't a Duex Ex Machine aka Ass Pull, would be..... well lying.

Is it me, or is Kishi pushing this "Good Itachi" a little too much?

I guess Naruto and his bible has a new challenger for greatest trolling of all time, I don't know how Kabuto fans are going to live this down.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The jutsu itself as in name it isnt, however it is, its basically a jutsu made specifically for that situation, specifically to work on Kabuto.
> 
> This is like if Kabuto had a punch called Uchiha Crusher that automatically defeated the foe only if its an edo tensei Uchiha, its the elder of 2 brothers, siad brother has EMS and is present in the field.


Careful Orochi, that you are already in damage-control is rather obvious.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

For years, people here and elsewhere have railed against TnJ.

And rightly so, for the way it was handled with Naruto was oftentimes infantile. However, we sometimes got some good fights out of it, and one good conversion that has worked well since(Gaara).

But this...

A forbidden jutsu, costing a full sharingan eye. A jutsu that was speculated for over a year. 

And after a terrible fight and several chapters of flashback...

It's TnJ. With a chart.

Let that sink in for a minute. Itachi, a veritable god among shinobi...

...just gave up his eye to do what Naruto has done multiple times with just words.

Kishi simultaneously wanked and trolled Itachi to new levels at the exact same time.

This may be the single worst moment of the manga, folks.


----------



## MrPrince (May 23, 2012)

People seem to have izanami wrong. It's exactly the opposite of izanagi.

Izanagi: Caster uses genjutsu to escape his fate.
Izanami: Caster uses genjutsu to decide fate.

Basically Izanagi changes fate, Izanami decides it. NO, it's not a jutsu tailored specifically for Kabuto because it's him accepting the fate Itachi chose for him. Like he said a billion times his fate was in his hands. If he wanted to he could of had his fate been to end his life after cancle edo tensei, but no...Itachi is a fuckin nice guy who is saving Kabuto from the hands of evil.

IMO it's ALOT more broken than Izanagi, as Itachi would be able to trap someone in a loop without their knowledge, and kill them off in the real world. Idk how people could think this jutsu is useless or specifically catered to Kabuto but I just hope this post gave some proper perspective and you can change your minds.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Sooooo.....Itachi was never injured in his Kabuto fight than?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Kishi is not even trying with this one, if you are going to pull a PNJ at least disguise it, this was an outright blunt PNJ/asspull that didnt tried to even simulate otherwise.

Even Divintrosity acknowledge it. This is like if Itachi is fighting RS oooh but guess what? RS is allergic to crows.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Don't know how Uchiha/Itachi fans are going to justify this one, to say Izanami wasn't a Duex Ex Machine aka Ass Pull, would be..... well lying.
> 
> Is it me, or is Kishi pushing this "Good Itachi" a little too much?
> 
> I guess Naruto and his bible has a new challenger for greatest trolling of all time, I don't know how Kabuto fans are going to live this down.



what gets me is itachi threw away an eye, on what was basically tnj.

seems like hes got alot to learn to reach naruto's level.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> thats what most people thought, but apparently you just have to be true to yourself.


Yes but Itachi said that he had seized Kabuto's destiny. So perhaps being true to yourself is what Itachi defines as 'true'. The scene change to Urushi seems to indicate this. Maybe the chapter will make this point clear.


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Izanami isn't an asspull. Read up some japanese folklore you moron.


In this fight, yes it is  I (along with many others) have been anticipating Izanami ever since the introduction of Izanagi. This is _not_ what I was expecting... at all. All the requirements for the jutsu are very convenient and fits Kabuto in this particular fight perfectly and specifically. LOL couldn't Kishimoto come up with something better than that?
meh, I don't care any more. At least this borefest of a fight is finally over.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 23, 2012)

I think people are underrating the power of love and friendship. Probably they secretly support hatred-centered ideology of the Uchiha. Izanami may in fact very well be the first PURELY GOOD offensive jutsu.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

wow this looks really bad


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The jutsu itself as in name it isnt, however it is, its basically a jutsu made specifically for that situation, specifically to work on Kabuto.



Not really. Izanami should work on anyone who has personal demons that keep them from accepting themselves. Only guys like Naruto and B who have overcome their insecurities through a test of character like the Waterfall of Truth should have immunity to Izanami; everyone else should have to work for it the hard way like Kabuto is doing.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> For years, people here and elsewhere have railed against TnJ.


I find hatred for Izanami here dumb and stupid. It's just a plot device that is used by multiple authors to good effect. But anyway.



> And rightly so, for the way it was handled with Naruto was oftentimes infantile. However, we sometimes gotmsomemgood fights out of it, and one good conversion that has worked well since(Gaara).
> 
> But this...
> 
> ...


People say that tnj comes suddenly. This isn't.



> Let that sink in for a minute. Itachi, a veritable god among shinobi...
> 
> ...just gave up his eye to do what Naruto has done multiple times with just words.
> 
> ...


Not true. Kabuto has to do this on his own.


----------



## Brian (May 23, 2012)

The only way Kabuto can get out of this one is if Orochimaru takes over(somehow), but I doubt it.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

auem said:


> if they are inside konoha protecting the village,then it is not a mistake....
> 
> i think only those in the battlefield using that forehead protector...


Two things. First look in the background. There we some of those stone pillars we've also seen on the battlefield. And second, look at how dirty they are. They've obviously been fighting and as far as we know there is no fighting in or around Konoha at this point.


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

We have a new world record of asspull


----------



## Easley (May 23, 2012)

I like Izanagi, but Izanami is pretty gay. The ugly twin. I hope it's never used again.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 23, 2012)

Looks like Itachi went full route from psychopath to psychiatrist. 

Izanami & Koto... I seriously dunno which one is worse.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Careful Orochi, that you are already in damage-control is rather obvious.



Seriously are you all Itachifans in love with this fucking term or what? DC is making excuse I HATE DC with such a passion unless it is really unavoidable, which is why even last week I kept reasonable to avoid precisely falling in DC. Only when facts are overlooked (Ie saying Itachi could beat Kabuto at full power while overlooking Kabuto could summon ET, or saying Itachi > Kabuto bluntly ignoring (will be confirmed or dimissed next chapters) that Kabuto could if he didnt cared about ET end Itachi with 3 handseals, only on those I use DC, I am very very careful on how to use it becuase I hate having to use it).

I am not making any excuse for Kabuto here, yes he lost, no excuse. I am simply stating the obvious, its an asspull, no DC, not making excuses for Kabuto, simply stating the obvious PNJ it is, a PNJ that yes, defeated Kabuto.

Now on the contraty if its confirmed that indeed by ending ET Kabuto could had simply ended Itachi, then you WILL see me stating the facts, this could be looked upon by some as DC, but not yet.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 23, 2012)

Come on, Kabuto! I know you have a sharingan stuffed in your body somewhere. Pull out Izanagi and escape from this bs.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

i wonder what the actual chapter will be like? 

but man that diagram


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Itachi:  Sasuke, want me to teach you izana-
Sasuke: Fuck off......
Itachi: But Sasuke you have to show compassion, love and friendship
Sasuke: dude you've changed....you fucking killed my family and whole clan, than showed me you killing them in an illusion. Broke my arm, and scared the shit out of me. All of a sudden to a stranger you fucking pat him on the head, hug him, and try to make him into a betterman. Giving him a free pass! The hell?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Selva said:


> In this fight, yes it is  I (along with many others) have been anticipating Izanami ever since the introduction of Izanagi. This is _not_ what I was expecting... at all. All the requirements for the jutsu are very convenient and fits Kabuto in this particular fight perfectly and specifically. LOL couldn't Kishimoto come up with something better than that?


Such as turning illusion into the reality for the victim perhaps? Which is what Izanami is doing? 

As for fitting Kabuto specifically, that's to be expected because every ninja naturally wants to make their jutsus target their enemies most effectively. I expect that the contents of the genjutsu would be different if a ninja who isn't as kind as Itachi was using it.


----------



## Tengu (May 23, 2012)

I was hoping Edo Tensei would end this chapter, but i don't mind if the Itachi gets even more panel time.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

so the jutsu would be useless against naruto and bee and all the rest of the shinobies who have no identity issues


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> what gets me is itachi threw away an eye, on what was basically tnj.
> 
> seems like hes got alot to learn to reach naruto's level.



Yea Izanami does sound a bit lame by the spoilers, but I there is more too it. Best wait until the chapter releases.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

MrPrince said:


> People seem to have izanami wrong. It's exactly the opposite of izanagi.
> 
> Izanagi: Caster uses genjutsu to escape his fate.
> Izanami: Caster uses genjutsu to decide fate.
> ...



Thanks for the post, agreed.  This fate decided for kabuto is Kabuto's fate alone due to the special circumstances of the fight regarding the end of Edo Tensei.  Every foe would have different fate, this application of Izanami is tailored for Kabuto because that is Itachi's foe at the moment, if he was fighting some1 else, or Sasuke or Tobi use Izanami, their application of the jutsu would be different possibly.  Just like how Tsukuyomi can be used in varying ways, Izanami can be too.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> For years, people here and elsewhere have railed against TnJ.
> 
> And rightly so, for the way it was handled with Naruto was oftentimes infantile. However, we sometimes got some good fights out of it, and one good conversion that has worked well since(Gaara).
> 
> ...



with TNJ, there is no choice. kabuto would become itachi's friend from a few lines that don't make sense.

itachi, on the other hand, gives a choice. join me  or suffer  and then if you choose to suffer then you will relive the moment until you say yes. 

it's mind washing at it's finest. beleive it or not, itachi's TNJ is actually realistic. i don't know if  there words go together but they do


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto will make it out alive of this fight.



Well, it isn't finished yet, is it? 

Once Edo Tensei is released, the fight can continue between Sasuke/Kabuto and end with the latter being killed (since Sasuke can only survive).


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so the jutsu would be useless against naruto and bee and all the rest of the shinobies who have no identity issues



No, it's not about having identity issues; it's more about being accepting of who you are.

Izanami is the perfect counter for teenagers.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

wait a minute... the TNJ conditions are just Itachi right?

Izanami can be set with different conditions, right???

please let me be right


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I find hatred for Izanami here dumb and stupid. It's just a plot device that is used by multiple authors to good effect. But anyway.
> 
> People say that tnj comes suddenly. This isn't.
> 
> Not true. Kabuto has to do this on his own.



I think you meant that you find hatred against TnJ dumb and stupid, not Izanami.

That you made that slip even in your rebuttal is kinda funny, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Tengu (May 23, 2012)

I guess in this chapter Itachi is also having the talk with Sasuke, which he promised he would have after they took care of Kabuto.
Seems Itachi will really vanish next chapter.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so the jutsu would be useless against naruto and bee and all the rest of the shinobies who have no identity issues



thats exactly why so many are screaming ass-pull, it seems tailor made for kabuto specifically.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so the jutsu would be useless against naruto and bee and all the rest of the shinobies who have no identity issues


You really need to read the last twenty to thirty posts or so. Specifically the longer ones.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Itachi:  Sasuke, want me to teach you izana-
> Sasuke: Fuck off......
> Itachi: But Sasuke you have to show compassion, love and friendship
> Sasuke: dude you've changed....you fucking killed my family and whole clan, than showed me you killing them in an illusion. Broke my arm, and scared the shit out of me. All of a sudden to a stranger you fucking pat him on the head, hug him, and try to make him into a betterman. Giving him a free pass! The hell?



Precisely this. 

Wonder what Sasuke would see, if hit with Izanami? What if his true self is monster?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> thats exactly why so many are screaming ass-pull, it seems tailor made for kabuto specifically.


Of course it is, Itachi casted the Izanami specifically for Kabuto. But the genjutsu would ofc be different if someone with more sinister intentions casted it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Not really. Izanami should work on anyone who has personal demons that keep them from accepting themselves. Only guys like Naruto and B who have overcome their insecurities through a test of character like the Waterfall of Truth should have immunity to Izanami; everyone else should have to work for it the hard way like Kabuto is doing.



And what if their true self is a maniacal killer? This fits Kabuto perfectly, in some people Izanami may actually worsen the situation.

Some villains at least try to keep to themselves a moral standard or an excuse even if false for their actions, Izanami might just make them accept they are douches and throw the rest of their humanity, fighting when coming out of Izanami more viciously than ever.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys, you know the best thing about Izanami?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi can use it twice. 



TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO~!


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

Tengu said:


> I guess in this chapter Itachi is also having the talk with Sasuke, which he promised he would have after they took care of Kabuto.
> Seems Itachi will really vanish next chapter.



Yep!

That is the way it seems!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2012)

This fight was worse than the uchiha fight


----------



## erekose200 (May 23, 2012)

Why do I have a feeling that Sasuke is going to kill Itachi before the Edo Tensei is stopped??


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Of course it is, Itachi casted the Izanami specifically for Kabuto. But the genjutsu would ofc be different if someone with more sinister intentions casted it.



thats just a theory right now, we have no idea whether its true or not, I'm just going off what we have right now.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

lets hope the TNJ conditions are just there because Itachi has turned into Jesus and he wants them to be there, as a sign of kindness

Telegrams will be a hoot if its as stupid as the spoilers suggest


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And what if their true self is a maniacal killer? This fits Kabuto perfectly, in some people Izanami may actually worsen the situation.



Come on now.

You should know Kishi better than that.

Every bloodthirsty ninja in the world is just a misunderstood teddy bear that had a rough childhood and craves acceptance.



> Some villains at least try to keep to themselves a moral standard or an excuse even if false for their actions, Izanami might just make them accept they are douches and throw the rest of their humanity, fighting when coming out of Izanami more viciously than ever.



If it happens, it happens; I don't really mind. It seems Izanami is just a Jutsu to buy time while Itachi has his way with Kabuto's body.


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Not really. Izanami should work on anyone who has personal demons that keep them from accepting themselves. Only guys like Naruto and B who have overcome their insecurities through a test of character like the Waterfall of Truth should have immunity to Izanami; everyone else should have to work for it the hard way like Kabuto is doing.



Also, it says that Izanami "*can* be used to to show their fate to others, and see if they can accept their fate" *NOT* that it's all it does or even that it's its main purpose.

Itachi obviously used it in the way he wanted and saw fit for the present situation.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Notice that the spoilers shown end with the last page, and Kabuto is still comatose.

That means we have at least one more chapter of this bullshit.


----------



## sasutachi (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Hey guys, you know the best thing about Izanami?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



with shusui's eye three.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

jacamo said:


> wait a minute... the TNJ conditions are just Itachi right?
> 
> Izanami can be set with different conditions, right???
> 
> please let me be right



That's what I suspect. I don't think Izanami is specifically a jutsu that TnJ's people with an identity cricis. If izanami was used on a different opponent, or by someone other than Itachi (since the spoilers said he used it as a form of kindness to Kabuto), it would force them to accept their 'fate' in a different way.

But we'll see.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> thats just a theory right now, we have no idea whether its true or not, I'm just going off what we have right now.


To be sure, I'm using common sense and the rules that have been established in the universe, such as every ninja having their own personal touch to the jutsu they use.

But you are right. Let's wait for the chapter to find out for sure.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And what if their true self is a maniacal killer? This fits Kabuto perfectly, in some people Izanami may actually worsen the situation.
> 
> Some villains at least try to keep to themselves a moral standard or an excuse even if false for their actions, Izanami might just make them accept they are douches and throw the rest of their humanity, fighting when coming out of Izanami more viciously than ever.



thats what gets me. theoretically speaking izanami would just make someone like sasuke or madara worse.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> *Seriously are you all Itachifans in love with this fucking term or what? *DC is making excuse I HATE DC with such a passion unless it is really unavoidable, which is why even last week I kept reasonable to avoid precisely falling in DC. Only when facts are overlooked (Ie saying Itachi could beat Kabuto at full power while overlooking Kabuto could summon ET, or saying Itachi > Kabuto bluntly ignoring (will be confirmed or dimissed next chapters) that Kabuto could if he didnt cared about ET end Itachi with 3 handseals, only on those I use DC, I am very very careful on how to use it becuase I hate having to use it).
> 
> I am not making any excuse for Kabuto here, yes he lost, no excuse. I am simply stating the obvious, its an asspull, no DC, not making excuses for Kabuto, simply stating the obvious PNJ it is, a PNJ that yes, defeated Kabuto.
> 
> Now on the contraty if its confirmed that indeed by ending ET Kabuto could had simply ended Itachi, then you WILL see me stating the facts, this could be looked upon by some as DC, but not yet.



actually, this term is used by every fandom. it was also used against us when itachi was genjutsued


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And what if their true self is a maniacal killer? This fits Kabuto perfectly, in some people Izanami may actually worsen the situation.
> 
> Some villains at least try to keep to themselves a moral standard or an excuse even if false for their actions, Izanami might just make them accept they are douches and throw the rest of their humanity, fighting when coming out of Izanami more viciously than ever.



Will anyone please answer Buto's cue. This will solve the aregument of Izanami's worth and fucking point.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Come on now.
> 
> You should know Kishi better than that.
> 
> ...



No it isnt, its practically confirmed Izanami will make Kabuto by himself end edo tensei. Oh and no Kabuto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

damn looks like at least one more chapter of this why could he not end edo tensei this chapter while explaining it


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

Well... the spoilers show Kabuto getting tormented... 

That's a plus for me!


----------



## Untitled (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Hey guys, you know the best thing about Izanami?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I owuld love for this to happen, such lulz would ensue when blind Itachi is trying to walk around and function. 

Running into walls and shit, lol


----------



## Mateush (May 23, 2012)

jacamo said:


> wait a minute... the TNJ conditions are just Itachi right?
> 
> Izanami can be set with different conditions, right???
> 
> please let me be right



I think/hope so. It could be used differently at others, but Itachi has chosen to make Kabuto acknowledge himself, otherwise he will never espace this loop.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Trent said:


> Also, it says that Izanami "*can* be used to to show their fate to others, and see if they can accept their fate" *NOT* that it's all it does or even that it's its main purpose.
> 
> Itachi obviously used it in the way he wanted and saw fit for the present situation.



Also possible.

Would make more sense and probably calm down a lot of the people who are bellyaching right now.



sasutachi said:


> with shusui's eye three.



Oh shit. 

Yes.

The Battledome is going to be so much fun from now on.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No it isnt, its practically confirmed Izanami will make Kabuto by himself end edo tensei. Oh and no Kabuto vs Sasuke.


You are very fast. I don't know what I'd do without you to point out obvious things like this.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No it isnt, its practically confirmed Izanami will make Kabuto by himself end edo tensei. Oh and no Kabuto vs Sasuke.



Unless Kabuto has Izanagi. It's our only hope.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No it isnt, its practically confirmed Izanami will make Kabuto by himself end edo tensei. Oh and no Kabuto vs Sasuke.



The spoilers make it seem like Itachi is going to do something else to end Edo Tensei while Kabuto is trapped in Izanami. Note what he says at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Unless Kabuto has Izanagi. It's our only hope.



Yeah, its the only thing that could work now, or that Kabuto accepts himself he is OroV2 and come worse.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> damn looks like at least one more chapter of this why could he not end edo tensei this chapter while explaining it



 thats another reason i'm pissed, why the pointless cliff hanger? stop dragging this out kishi.


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Also possible.
> 
> Would make more sense and probably calm down a lot of the people who are bellyaching right now.
> 
> ...



Izanami turns one enemy into an ally at the cost of one eye.



example:
Rikudo Sennin, Minato, Naruto, Jiraiya, Kabuto, and Hashirama vs Itachi

Itachi uses Izanami on Rikudo Sennin.

Itachi and Rikudo Sennin destroys Minato, Jiraiya, Kabuto, Naruto, and Hashirama


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Izanami turns one enemy into an ally at the cost of one eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds more like Kotoamatsukami.

EDIT: And just think, Itachi would've had THAT Jutsu at his disposal as well if he had only lived a few months longer... God damn.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

I would rather Kabuto die as a villain than this shit, because Im almost certain if he turns a good guy this way he is going to downgrade himself to Kakashi level 

Throwing away all the DNA he has gathered, etc.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

^holy crap i almost forgot his friend got a panel!!!!


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, its the only thing that could work now, or that Kabuto accepts himself he is OroV2 and come worse.


Don't bet on it. As much as I hope and wish it happens, it ain't gonna. Kishi wants Kabuto to repent and admit his wrong doings in this life like a good boy and follow Itachi's lead!!11 
And to think I actually had very high hopes this fight will be one of the best in the manga


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, its the only thing that could work now, or that Kabuto accepts himself he is OroV2 and come worse.



Why do you keep doing this to yourself?

Their was a cut away of some fodder at the orphanage hoping Kabuto returns.

Kabuto is going back to work at the orphanage, dude. 

Orphabuto...

...Orphanbuto...

...Kaborphanage.......


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather Kabuto die as a villain than this shit, because Im almost certain if he turns a good guy this way he is going to downgrade himself to Kakashi level
> 
> Throwing away all the DNA he has gathered, etc.



Hey man, it's not the end of the world. Even Kakashi still has fans.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather Kabuto die as a villain than this shit, because Im almost certain if he turns a good guy this way he is going to downgrade himself to Kakashi level
> 
> Throwing away all the DNA he has gathered, etc.


Hey, it's not so bad. Kabuto was originally portrayed as a good-guy anyway. Before we saw him on the same page as Orochimaru.

And if he does become a "good guy" we can expect to see all that hax used to aid the alliance.

Kabuto vs Madara turning I?


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Sasuke reverted his eyes back to sharingan. I thought it was stuck in eternal mode.....


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Izanami turns one enemy into an ally at the cost of one eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi could never beat RS.......... now if in the OP specification is "The fight is written by Kishi" or "As the fight would be written by Kishi" then yes, Itachi will reveal the third Uchiha forbidden jutsu Izanagmi at the cost of 2 eyes which allow you to turn to your side a shinobi only if it has a 10 tailed beast inside, has the Rinnegan and originated the sharingan.

Or it would be revealed RS is allergic to crow feathers.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why do you keep doing this to yourself?
> 
> Their was a cut away of some fodder at the orphanage hoping Kabuto returns.
> 
> ...


Hopefully he will help the alliance before doing that. I would like for Kabuto's powers to be shown off a second time and in a meaningful way before he fulfills his destiny.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

"Kabuto Of The Orphanages"...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why do you keep doing this to yourself?
> 
> Their was a cut away of some fodder at the orphanage hoping Kabuto returns.
> 
> ...



I was just answering to the post saying the only way for Kabuto to break out, not saying it will happen.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Of course it is, Itachi casted the Izanami specifically for Kabuto. But the genjutsu would ofc be different if someone with more sinister intentions casted it.



Exactly



Orochibuto said:


> And what if their true self is a maniacal killer? This fits Kabuto perfectly, in some people Izanami may actually worsen the situation.
> 
> Some villains at least try to keep to themselves a moral standard or an excuse even if false for their actions, Izanami might just make them accept they are douches and throw the rest of their humanity, fighting when coming out of Izanami more viciously than ever.



That scenario would be perfect and freakin sweet.  

Technically it really is possible.  Izanami after Izanagi sealed her, became more destructive and vicious, Izanagi had accepted her fate and left her there to rot which in turn turned Izanami into the destroyer to Izanagi.  

Izanami has the chance of destroying any shred of humanity left in the shinobi it's cast upon, if used on shinobis filled with malice such as Madara, Oro, Kabuto, Sasuke, making situation worse.  I think even if Kabuto were to accept the condition set forth by Itachi, he'll still die due to the effect of Izanami, get his soul sent to the pure world or somethin, unless he uses Izanagi right after in order to rewrite things.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Sasuke reverted his eyes back to sharingan. I thought it was stuck in eternal mode.....



Why would you think that?


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather Kabuto die as a villain than this shit, because Im almost certain if he turns a good guy this way he is going to downgrade himself to Kakashi level
> 
> Throwing away all the DNA he has gathered, etc.



After what happened with Nagato I lost faith in villains.
Orochimaru-sama, I miss you T_T


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why do you keep doing this to yourself?
> 
> Their was a cut away of some fodder at the orphanage hoping Kabuto returns.
> 
> ...



how about Izanabuto?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey, it's not so bad. Kabuto was originally portrayed as a good-guy anyway. Before we saw him on the same page as Orochimaru.
> 
> And if he does become a "good guy" we can expect to see all that hax used to aid the alliance.
> 
> Kabuto vs Madara turning I?



Yeah that good be badass, except that as we know good guys cant have cools stuff if they dont look human. 

So watch and see how conveniently "good Kabuto" decide to scrap all the DNA he gathered, all of Oro's cells, liquification and regeneration and finally his access to Dragon SM


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

Does this mean were never going to get that Sage mode battle between Naruto and Kabuto?


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

i give this chapter a easy 10. not because of itachi. not because it had some explination or "dat chart " i give it a 10 because it trolls kabuto. makes his character death even more stupid compared to orochimaru.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Why would you think that?



Because of the eternal part.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

funny if kabuto actually turns into a good guy and become head of the orphanage


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

jacamo said:


> how about Izanabuto?



I prefer something that coincides with his new profession.

For the sake of those kids, I hope he doesn't have a relapse one day.


----------



## BlinkST (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Because of the eternal part.


Sasuke did that way before this chapter.

Link removed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

Well, that settles it then, Kabuto fans should now all convert to preachers of the Itachi faith for he's shown he's a kind king.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke did that way before this chapter.
> 
> Link removed



Too long ago, I just noticed now lol


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would rather Kabuto die as a villain than this shit, because Im almost certain if he turns a good guy this way he is going to downgrade himself to Kakashi level
> 
> Throwing away all the DNA he has gathered, etc.



Once a mayor villain stops being a villain he either:

a)Dies in a "redemption equals death" moment.

b)Is killed by another villain to hype said guy.

c) disappears from the manga and becomes irrelevant.

d) kills himself

Judging by how Kishi loves to redeem his villains I doubt Kabuto will be an exception. Hell...I can see it happening even with Tobi.

That said if Kabuto survived he could one day become even stronger than Kakashi thanks to his vast intelligence and skill. He may even retain his knowledge of Sage Mode...


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

So it remain tobi and sasuke to be converted i won't be suprised


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why do you keep doing this to yourself?
> 
> Their was a cut away of some fodder at the orphanage hoping Kabuto returns.
> 
> ...



I'm contemplating changing my username to one of these..


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

I rather him to be converted (it would suck but ) he kills himself like Nagato, than actually having him return and depowers himself into Kakashi level by scrapping everything he got


----------



## Mateush (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Sasuke reverted his eyes back to sharingan. I thought it was stuck in eternal mode.....



Also Madara had normal Sharingan during his entrance. It also seems that you can switch between Sharingan and Rinnegan dojutsu if you already had these.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Once a mayor villain stops being a villain he either:
> 
> a)Dies in a "redemption equals death" moment.
> 
> ...



It's the end of the story, and Kishimoto is probably looking to give Kabuto a 'happily ever after' ending considering the dudes past.

He'll finally gain acceptance for who he REALLY, and most importantly, employment at the orphanage.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

would not be surprise if the spores kill kabuto so he does not reveal info on tobi


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

Trent said:


> Also, it says that Izanami "*can* be used to to show their fate to others, and see if they can accept their fate" *NOT* that it's all it does or even that it's its main purpose.
> 
> Itachi obviously used it in the way he wanted and saw fit for the present situation.



precisely.  



tnorbo said:


> thats what gets me. theoretically speaking izanami would just make someone like sasuke or madara worse.



Yep, and that would make for some great entertainment.  

Izanami the creator goddess when thru many phases before she became the destructor goddess.  She has many facets to her, just like Izanagi.  I think no matter what kabuto accepts, if he is guaranteed death afterwards, as in the salvation was only for his soul, not his physical form in the impure world, it would make Izanami a very powerful jutsu whose fate would only be escaped thru the use of Izanagi, but let's wait and see what happens next chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I rather him to be converted (it would suck but ) he kills himself like Nagato, than actually having him return and depowers himself into Kakashi level by scrapping everything he got



or worse than that........... we never see him again


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Once a mayor villain stops being a villain he either:
> 
> a)Dies in a "redemption equals death" moment.
> 
> ...




A somewhat "redeemed" Kabuto could be a way to "re-vilainize" a little bit Sasuke when he kills him as he would have offed someone that, at the time of death, no longer was "evil"?

But it'd still be an OK kill for Sasuke due to all the crap Kabuto did up to that moment.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 23, 2012)

Daaaaaammnnn. Kabuto as a good guy ? No just no 


I hope he tries to pull a stunt and gets insta killed.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> or worse than that........... we never see him again



Even this sounds better to me than what I posted before.


----------



## kenup (May 23, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Well, that settles it then, Kabuto fans should now all convert to preachers of the Itachi faith for he's shown he's a kind king.



I think The King's() and Uchiha fans have earned an "I told you so" week.

Someone gather Turrin's posts about Izanami not being active from the beginning.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

Lol I can see it now...

A Few Years Later:
Naruto had taken a Susano'o arrow to the nuts and is hence impotent, so he and Hinata go adopt an orphan from an orphanage run by Kabuto called Nonō Orphanage or something 

Infinite Cheesiness!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

God Damn, Kabuto was supposed to be final villain..........

Then again so was Sasuke...

Itachi be trolling...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

kenup said:


> Someone gather Turrin's posts about Izanami not being active from the beginning.



It wasnt, in fact last chapter was called Izanami activation. It was IMPLANTED earlier in the fact, activated is another thing.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> God Damn, Kabuto was supposed to be final villain..........
> 
> Then again so was Sasuke...
> 
> Itachi be trolling...


Actually, quite a lot of times the first villain is the last villain. For this I refer you to Chapter 1, Page 1. Kurama attacked the village.

BA DA BUM! Juubi (another form of Kurama) is the final villain.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> God Damn, Kabuto was supposed to be final villain..........
> 
> Then again so was Sasuke...
> 
> Itachi be trolling...



I have to be honest here.

I knew Kabuto wasn't going to be final villain when we found out that, of all the bodies and DNA he had access to, he decided to steal the powers of Karin, Juugo, and Suigetsu. 

I mean .... my GOD.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Even this sounds better to me than what I posted before.



don't get me wrong. i still think kabuto had pottential. if it's waisted to be kaka*shit *level then i rather never see him again. i rather discuss kabuto as a character that is 10 times more awesome than SM naruto but kishi fucked him up big time. not just this chapter, but the moment he cried (not shed a tear or too like oro) was an indicator for hsi fall.


----------



## SaiST (May 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Sasuke reverted his eyes back to sharingan. I thought it was stuck in eternal mode.....


That's just what his Mangekyou Sharingan looks like now. They're called _"Eternal"_ because their eyesight will never deteriorate.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> don't get me wrong. i still think kabuto had pottential. if it's waisted to be kaka*shit *level then i rather never see him again. i rather discuss kabuto as a character that is 10 times more awesome than SM naruto but kishi fucked him up big time. not just this chapter, but the moment he cried (not shed a tear or too like oro) was an indicator for hsi fall.



Do you have a problem with the fact that he cried, or the reason that he cried?


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

the kids at the orphanage would love Kabuto's dragon skin 

he would fit right in


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

So do we now what follows revealing the past of a villian? Some1 should guess


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I have to be honest here.
> 
> I knew Kabuto wasn't going to be final villain when we found out that, of all the bodies and DNA he had access to, he decided to steal the powers of Karin, Juugo, and Suigetsu.
> 
> I mean .... my GOD.



he had the choice of second mizukage and madara......... he choses the sound 5


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

Kabuto may actually enjoy working at an orphanage...

Just like Oro he may REALLY like kids.

REALLY

*Kabuto pulls off his tongue*

*kids shake in fear*

Kabuto: Huh? I was just trying to be friendly my sweeties^^


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Well at least Kishimoto has nothing to waste our time with next week. Everything should have been covered involving the Ucheesies and Gaybuto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> he had the choice of second mizukage and madara......... he choses the sound 5



Oh, yeah...

...them too.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Didn't they usually just transform them back into what they were before they became monsters?
> 
> In anycase just look at the parallels. Both Itachi and Sailor Moon have an affinity for the moon, they both wear nail polish, they both have animal names. They both know talking cats. They both belong to an organisation with a dresscode and they both have a tall mysterious and handsome boyfriend in Tuxedo Mask and Kisame.
> 
> That's far too much of a coincidence.



LMFAO 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Hopefully he will help the alliance before doing that. I would like for Kabuto's powers to be shown off a second time and in a meaningful way before he fulfills his destiny.



If Kabuto does indeed turn good, that'll only definitively mark the return of Orochimaru in order to replace him and all his power/ambition up till now regarding Rikudou.


----------



## Mateush (May 23, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> So it remain tobi and sasuke to be converted i won't be suprised



I think your prediction is 100% accurate, since it explains how Naruto or someone can destroy this "curse". It wouldn't help to just kill Tobi or Sasuke, since you don't know if there will be another villain.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 23, 2012)

I still think we havent seen "that" jutsu, it isnt SM. But we wont see it, Kishi simply forgot it seems.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

theres also sasuke/itachi talk this chapter so it seems.i wonder if itachi uses TNJ against sasuke as well.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Ishi no Ishi said:


> Do you have a problem with the fact that he cried, or the reason that he cried?



both. crying is ok. i cry you cry and everyone cries. however, the reason is simply "kabuto, your orophilia is stupid and usless". even then he over reacted. shedding a teer or two is still not ok but not fully cry........ i mean come on you sliced people for a living man


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

if he becomes the new head of the orphanage hopefully when he implanted oros cells he did not gets oros liking for young boys


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

Lol Kabuto and Sasuke were BOTH SUPPOSED to be major players for Akatsuki, and Itachi essentially "soloed" Both........ It's official this war = crap.


----------



## kenup (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It wasnt, in fact last chapter was called Izanami activation. It was IMPLANTED earlier in the fact, activated is another thing.






Yagami1211 said:


> Izanami was activated since the very begenning, when Kabuto tried to stab Itachi with a Katana.





Geg said:


> Izanami was set up from when Itachi was first stabbed with the sword.



We can be more certain when the chapter is out, but for now i see "activated", not implanted. Not that it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> he had the choice of second mizukage and madara......... he choses the sound 5



He has the second mizukage's ability through suigetsu.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

vered said:


> theres also sasuke/itachi talk this chapter so it seems.i wonder if itachi uses TNJ against sasuke as well.



sasuke seemed surprised. i am wondering what is it about explaining izanami that envokes this reaction.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He has the second mizukage's ability through suigetsu.



he ahd joky boy?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2012)

So, this reminds me of Phoenix Genma Ken in Saint Seiya, especially in Asgard Arc.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

you just know the translators cant get their heads around that frikin diagram


----------



## UchihaSage (May 23, 2012)

Itachi: undefeated


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> he ahd joky boy?


Oh, sorry I was thinking of passive clan abilities that he got from Taka. My bad.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> So, this reminds me of Phoenix Genma Ken in Saint Seiya, especially in Asgard Arc.



really? it reminds me of barney.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I wonder whether this chapter has the potential for a Downfall Parody...



If it doesn't, what else possibly could?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I still think we havent seen "that" jutsu, it isnt SM. But we wont see it, Kishi simply forgot it seems.



Kabuto may free himself from the jutsu by accepting who he is and challenge Itachi to a final showdown.

He may even sneak attack Itachi after accepting his true self and stab(or try to) Itachi with his tagged kunai while Itachi tries to stop ET.

Then we may see a Sasuke VS Kabuto with the former going berserk on Kabuto.

Or Itachi defeats Kabuto anyway and proves him that "narutoism" is the light and Oro's path was "the darkness"

In any case it would be weird if Madara was defeated that way. 

Then again Kimimaro was also "defeated" through controversial means rather than overcome by his opponents.


----------



## SaiST (May 23, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I still think we havent seen "that" jutsu, it isnt SM. But we wont see it, Kishi simply forgot it seems.


For the record, why can it *not* be Sage Mode?


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

This chapter reminds of an episode of Midsomer Murders that I never watched.......ever".........


----------



## calimike (May 23, 2012)

Ohana say she didn't buy WSJ issue and will post full script and ToC tomorrow

Chapter is very interesting. I predict Itachi fail to stop Edo Tensei and Kabuto committee suicide like Kisame


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> Ohana say she didn't buy WSJ issue and will post full script and ToC tomorrow
> 
> Chapter is very interesting. I predict Itachi fail to stop Edo Tensei and Kabuto committee suicide like Kisame



Lol, do you even believe in your own prediction?


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Inazami's true power was making this fight relevant and recurrent in all the chapters up to now! True torture at it's best...


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

What the fudge, so it is _actually_ possible to escape from Izanami? 
Further it is pretty obvious how Kabuto will get out now. I guess the number of people who're stronger than Itachi can't be beaten by it, though thought below him can be beaten by it.

In a sense Izanami kept Itachi in his right tier. Though why's he ending Edo Tensei now? What about Sasuke's answers?

EDIT

Hold on did Kabuto just break out!


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

Why is itachi showin kabuto kindness?


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

shame this fight didnt go up a notch


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Why is itachi showin kabuto kindness?



That's the sort of guy he is. The polar opposite of Sasuke.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Why is itachi showin kabuto kindness?



Because Kishimoto is being a douche writer.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

jacamo said:


> shame this fight didnt go up a notch



shame this fight wasn't off-paneled.


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

SaiST said:


> For the record, why can it *not* be Sage Mode?



Could you not say that Sage Mode is needed to use this jutsu? In the same way that KCM is required to use Naruto's unknown jutsu?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Why is itachi showin kabuto kindness?


Because Itachi is really kind? 

After 180 chapters it should be obvious by this point.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Why is itachi showin kabuto kindness?



In this fight he went from being 'bully Itachi' to 'nice guy Itachi'.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> shame this fight wasn't off-paneled.



You and me both. I need my fix of Might Gai, Kakashi and Lee as well as some much needed Neji time.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> shame this fight wasn't off-paneled.



now THAT would have been a shitstorm


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Ishi no Ishi said:


> In this fight he went from being 'bully Itachi' to 'nice guy Itachi'.


Just like he did in the rest of the manga. Although technically Itachi was nice all along. He just fooled you.

One could also say that he has been kind to Itachi instead of one-paneling him like he did to Nagato.


----------



## SaiST (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> Could you not say that Sage Mode is needed to use this jutsu? In the same way that KCM is required to use Naruto's unknown jutsu?


Lol!... Not even going to try to get back into *that* discussion.


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

Soooo...this fight confirmed worse than the penis arc?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

fight felt like a waste of time at best


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> shame this fight wasn't off-paneled.


How about no?

That would be worse than not showing how most of the jinchuuriki got captured.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Just like he did in the rest of the manga. Although technically Itachi was nice all along. He just fooled you.
> 
> One could also say that he has been kind to Itachi instead of one-paneling him like he did to Nagato.



My comment was lighthearted.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Soooo...this fight confirmed worse than the penis arc?



not that bad.

that said all the fightsin the penis arc>>this one.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Soooo...this fight confirmed worse than the penis arc?


Nothing can be worse than the penis arc.





tnorbo said:


> that said all the fightsin the penis arc>>this one.


Disagree. Sharingan arcs are way more entertaining.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2012)

I'll wait till next week before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

Wasn't Itachi meant to be taller than Kabuto?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Because Itachi is really kind?
> 
> After 180 chapters it should be obvious by this point.



It still makes it kind of lame, wheres the Uchiha hatred?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

"Itachi explains why he used Izanami and how you use it."

only potentially useful part of the chapter


----------



## Tony Lou (May 23, 2012)

> In order to escape from Izanami you must accept the kind of person you have become and not run away from it.



What kind of cheesy crap is that?


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Soooo...this fight confirmed worse than the penis arc?



We can only hope that Sasuke will somehow save this debacle once Itachi is gone.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> It still makes it kind of lame, wheres the Uchiha hatred?



itachi lacks it


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

So I *was* right. The crow feathers Kabuto kept stepping on were linked to the loops.


----------



## Cromer (May 23, 2012)

So basically, Izanami is distilled essence of Uzumaki Naruto, weaponized as genjutsu? Broken man, thoroughly broken.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What kind of cheesy crap is that?



why do you think everyones pissed?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> It still makes it kind of lame, wheres the Uchiha hatred?


For Itachi, Mikoto had a fling with a Senju or Uzumaki. His win should make this a foregone conclusion.

For Sasuke, no fling involved.


----------



## Jad (May 23, 2012)

Only way Itachi can redeem himself is if Izanami was used on him to make him a good guy.  Or maybe not....

If Itachi only had the ruthlessness of Kisame xD


----------



## sagroth (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> We can only hope that Sasuke will somehow save this debacle once Itachi is gone.



I would prefer the golden byakugam over this.

No really, I would.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> We can only hope that Sasuke will somehow save this debacle once Itachi is gone.


well it would be a good way to show the contrast between the two

itachi tries to be kind and save kabuto, sasuke simply goes for the kill


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fight felt like a waste of time at best



Neither Kabuto nor Uchiha bros were bloodlusted so this fight couldn't provide some what "fight fans" want the most. Not enough battledome material

And if we add the SOOO hated genjutsu to that...

And the fact that Kabuto will most likely be converted like Nagato.

Even Uchiha fans wont be truly satisfied as they had no chance to see Itachi go all out or to see Sasuke new EMS powers...


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

this means we get to see Kabuto befriend his orphan buddies


----------



## nadinkrah (May 23, 2012)

Itachi doesn't need Tsukuyomi to control people


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?



It will turn out, that although your eyes are blind you can still use their jutsus.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?



he's not. once kabuto's a good guy again he will end it willingly.


----------



## rubberguy (May 23, 2012)

That is why he made those mistakes he is too kind just like sarutobi


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Neither Kabuto nor Uchiha bros were bloodlusted so this fight couldn't provide some what "fight fans" want the most. Not enough battledome material
> 
> And if we add the SOOO hated genjutsu to that...
> 
> ...


Indeed, Kishi draws what HE wants and not what the FANS want. What a big surprise.

And I'll just leave this here: Kishi wanks to both Sharingan AND Senju/Uzumaki. Neither side dominates the story.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?



Itachi already Tsukiyomi'd Sasuke... remember?


----------



## La buse (May 23, 2012)

this manga will never stop to disapoint me, it keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 23, 2012)

Sasuke is pretty much confirmed to get izanami now or else Kishi wouldn't have Itachi explain to him how to use it.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?


Get Sasuke to do it of course; he's still got a pair of working eyes.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

The only problem with Kabuto's "that" jutsu not being SM is:

a) If it is so strong why didn't he used it yet.

b) if it has the ultimate destructive power then it could kill Sasuke(or at least put him at risk) so since he wants to capture Sasuke ALIVE he should never  use it anyway.

So either he does not have it or he wont use it as it could screw up his goals.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke is pretty much confirmed to get izanami now or else Kishi wouldn't have Itachi explain to him how to use it.



actually the opposite was confirmed. what use would sasuke have for tnj? especially with the cost of an eye. I thought it was a pointless jutsu last chapter, this chapter just confirms it.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 23, 2012)

Lol this is hilarious...

Pre-Itachi vs Sasuke: Itachi is an evil SOB. I can't believe how cruel he is!
Post-Itachi vs Sasuke: That Itachi is just TOO FREAKING NICE!!


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It will turn out, that although your eyes are blind you can still use their jutsus.


It didn't seem like Itachi could any jusu apart from Susanoo after he went blind against Sasuke. 


tnorbo said:


> he's not. once kabuto's a good guy again he will end it willingly.


Naruto's inspiration should've ideally turned him into a good guy. However it twisted Kabuto even more; Izanami might do the same. 


jacamo said:


> Itachi already Tsukiyomi'd Sasuke... remember?


When he was not blind.


Rainbow Dash said:


> Get Sasuke to do it of course; he's still got a pair of working eyes.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Get Sasuke to do it of course; he's still got a pair of working eyes.



sasuke can't use it anyway.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke is pretty much confirmed to get izanami now or else Kishi wouldn't have Itachi explain to him how to use it.


yeah


izanami seems to be the perfect kind of jutsu to be used on tobi for some reason


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> actually the opposite was confirmed. what use would sasuke have for tnj? especially with the cost of an eye. I thought it was a pointless jutsu last chapter, this chapter just confirms it.



the TNJ part is unconfirmed

i thought we were just having fun with it for now


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

Oh I see, Kabuto didn't break out. Though am I the only one who thinks that its set up like Kabuto will surprise attack Itachi before he does what he wants?

I'm guessing the pages which weren't included in the spoiler have Itachi giving Sasuke the answers he wanted.


---

How is Izanami the opposite of Izanagi in terms of how you get out of it? Izanami learn who you really are and you're free and Izanagi works by you lying to yourself?


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> Naruto's inspiration should've ideally turned him into a good guy. However it twisted Kabuto even more; Izanami might do the same.



I didn't say it would happen, I said what itachi planned. dude has no idea naruto failed.


Jeαnne said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> izanami seems to be the perfect kind of jutsu to be used on tobi for some reason



why would sasuke waste an eye, when naruto can do it for free?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> sasuke can't use it anyway.


Actually, Sasuke's MS genjutsu broke Itachi out of Kabuto's genjutsu the same way Itachi's Tsukuyomi broke Sasuke out of Kabuto's genjutsu.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> *actually the opposite was confirmed.* *what use* *would sasuke have for tnj?* especially with the cost of an eye. I thought it was a pointless jutsu last chapter, this chapter just confirms it.



It's not that bad tnorbo. At least we now know _why_ Sasuke is resistant to Naruto's TnJ: he's just accepting his true self.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> actually the opposite was confirmed. what use would sasuke have for tnj? especially with the cost of an eye. I thought it was a pointless jutsu last chapter, this chapter just confirms it.



perhaps not to be used now, but in the future. And dont forget, chances are that EMS doesnt get sealed by it.



tnorbo said:


> sasuke can't use it anyway.



he has the jutsu but probably doesnt know how to use it, he has itachi's eye so it definitely came with tsukuyomi. Perfect moment to learn how to use it if you ask me .


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> why would sasuke waste an eye, when naruto can do it for free?


Hate to be the one to point it out to you, but Naruto is rather occupied at the moment. :toliet


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> How is Izanami the opposite of Izanagi in terms of how you get out of it? Izanami learn who you really are and you're free and Izanagi works by you lying to yourself?


I don't get how they're supposed to be opposites either, I fail to see how they're related in anyway.


Rainbow Dash said:


> Actually, Sasuke's MS genjutsu broke Itachi out of Kabuto's genjutsu the same way Itachi's Tsukuyomi broke Sasuke out of Kabuto's genjutsu.



that still doesn't mean he can use tsukuyomi.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 23, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke is pretty much confirmed to get izanami now or else Kishi wouldn't have Itachi explain to him how to use it.



Is it confirmed that Itachi explains how to use it, or simply explaining  the mechanics...there is a clear difference between the two.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

Cromer said:


> So basically, Izanami is distilled essence of Uzumaki Naruto, weaponized as genjutsu? Broken man, thoroughly broken.



lmao, too funny.



Rainbow Dash said:


> For Itachi, Mikoto had a fling with a Senju or Uzumaki. His win should make this a foregone conclusion.
> 
> For Sasuke, no fling involved.





Itachi is Minato's son?


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hate to be the one to point it out to you, but Naruto is rather occupied at the moment. :toliet



fighting tobi

the one the original poster said sasuke should use izanami on.


----------



## jacamo (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> When he was not blind.



what? it happened 2 chapters ago


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> That still doesn't mean he can use tsukuyomi.


And I herd Black Holes don't exist because you can't see them too.

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> why would sasuke waste an eye, when naruto can do it for free?



it would only be useful if he didnt need to waste his eyes, fact.

well izanami gives enough time to kill somebody , the contrast that it would create if sasuke used izanami to simply cut someone's head could be hilarious


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if Itachi designed his Izanami SPECIFICALLY so that Kabuto could break free after accepting who he is. Since it was an act of kindness then Itachi could have added that condition as an extra to give Kabuto the chanve to find peace in a life that like Itachi's own was full of lies and pain.

A gift for a guy who went through similar shit?

Perhaps Izanami requires some condition to be set in order to escape it and Itachi chose that specific requirement for Kabuto out of sympathy. Or maybe Izanami CAN be eternal BUT Itachi chose to give it a weakness so that Kabuto could redeem himself?


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> actually the opposite was confirmed. what use would sasuke have for tnj? especially with the cost of an eye. I thought it was a pointless jutsu last chapter, this chapter just confirms it.



Use it on the Final Vilain to help saving the world and redeem himself?

Since we know his redemption will happen eventually, this could be a way I suppose.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And I herd Black Holes don't exist because you can't see them too.
> 
> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.



there have been dozens of threads about this. I still stand by my original assumption, sasuke does not posess it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 23, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Is it confirmed that Itachi explains how to use it, or simply explaining  the mechanics...there is a clear difference between the two.



I'm not saying it's litterally confirmed that Sasuke will get izanami, but theoretically it pretty much is. There's no reason for Itachi to explain to Sasuke how to use it if Sasuke wasn't going to get the jutsu. 

He has everything required to use it and now only needs to know how to use it, which is exactly what Itachi's explaining to him.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?



Itachi not only lost Tsukuyomi, but he most likely also lost Susanoo also since that relied on both eyes.  

We can call him 1 I tachi now.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder if Itachi designed his Izanami SPECIFICALLY so that Kabuto could break free after accepting who he is. Since it was an act of kindness then Itachi could have added that condition as an extra to give Kabuto the chanve to find peace in a life that like Itachi's own was full of lies and pain.
> 
> A gift for a guy who went through similar shit?
> 
> Perhaps Izanami requires some condition to be set in order to escape it and Itachi chose that specific requirement for Kabuto out of sympathy. Or maybe Izanami CAN be eternal BUT Itachi chose to give it a weakness so that Kabuto could redeem himself?


could be...lets see how it plays


i wanna see the requirements to use izanami, if it needs senju dna


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Trent said:


> Use it on the Final Vilain to help saving the world and redeem himself?
> 
> Since we know his redemption will happen eventually, this could be a way I suppose.



like I said, why bother when naruto can do it without the consequences?


----------



## Agony (May 23, 2012)

so basically kabuto's fans got trolled really hard.all those hit kabuto gave itachi are not legit at all.lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

What happened to those "we believe in buto" sigs?


----------



## ? (May 23, 2012)

If Izanami does require Senju DNA then Itachi and Sasuke just might be half Senju like a few have theorized.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Inu said:


> If Izanami does require Senju DNA then Itachi and Sasuke just might be half Senju like a few have theorized.



their not half senju, neither one is a senju, they don't posess any senju dna.

If they did they would be rikudous and we already know there have been only four in history.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Well for all those people who said that this is going to be a boring chapter, there is still plenty of fighting in it from the new pics.

Poor 'Buto, seems like he isn't learning his lesson.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2012)

it's    out


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2012)

Inu said:


> If Izanami does require Senju DNA then Itachi and Sasuke just might be half Senju like a few have theorized.



Ewww do not want.

Keep that senjus shit away from my Uchiha.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2012)

So Izanami is basically a therapy session? I can roll with that. You know what it also sounds like?

The Uchiha's version of the waterfall.


----------



## Trent (May 23, 2012)

Mister said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed: how will Itachi cast Tsukuyomi to end Edo Tensei when he just lost the light in his Tsukuyomi eye?



Sasuke seems to possess a "Do as I say" genjutsu, used more recently on the last surviving Zetsu from the squad he pwned, and an uber powerful medium to cast it, his _EMS_.

It basically makes it the perfect tool for the situation as it's even more straightforward that the using Tsukiyomi idea: instead of torturing the target until it cracks and does what the caster wants to end the suffering, the target just basically _*obeys the order*._


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2012)

Trent said:


> Sasuke seems to possess a "Do as I say" genjutsu, used more recently on the last surviving Zetsu from the squad he pwned, and an uber powerful medium to cast it, his _EMS_.
> 
> It basically makes it the perfect tool for the situation as it's even more straightforward that the using Tsukiyomi idea: instead of torturing the target until it cracks and does what the caster wants to end the suffering, the target just basically _*obeys the order*._



Sasuke has had this Geass for a while, since MS. But you're right that could be it.


----------



## tnorbo (May 23, 2012)

Link removed
american version out


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2012)

Chap was actually pretty good. So much for other peoples power being Kabuto's power hue hue hue.


----------



## Mister (May 23, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I don't get how they're supposed to be opposites either, I fail to see how they're related in anyway.



With Tobi's perfected Izanagi, you can sort of see how they can be used together.



jacamo said:


> what? it happened 2 chapters ago



That doesn't discredit what I said.



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Itachi not only lost Tsukuyomi, but he most likely also lost Susanoo also since that relied on both eyes.



Itachi lost both his eyes and was able to use Susanoo in his fight with Sasuke.


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 23, 2012)

I honestly think that last chapter made my headache worse.  I thought that was just a joke, but I really do feel worse after reading it.  

I predict aspirin in the form of a non-time loop convoluted chapter next week.


----------



## x5exotic (May 23, 2012)

Wow he needed that many pages to tell us its a loop? 
How stupid is kishi?
But i liked the part with the izanagi-izanami path drawing
Izanagi is cool, that is why
Plus an asspull is inevitable so this is a fairly good explanation to make it a bit better
They can use the same izanagi over and over without losing it
Also was that last part a flashback? Why are they wearing konoha headbands
Anyway good thing edo is over, it raped this arc too much
Looking forward to next week's


----------



## emilbus (May 23, 2012)

*Kabuto will live on*

I thought Kabuto was going to die but now it seems Itachi is merciful. Maybe Kabuto will become a good guy? Who knows. Kabuto is pissed and he's trapped in a loop over and over again.

I wanted Kabuto to die, and whats up with his friend uroshi? Will Kabuto go back to the orphanage? Many Many questions.

This chapter had too many explanations and diagrams for me.

Let's see if he can accept himself... probably not.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 23, 2012)

I and others were correct about Itachi trying to redeem Kabuto. It looking less likely that Sasuke will "need" to kill Kabuto. Sasuke might still try though only because of the darkness within himself.


----------



## Mateush (May 23, 2012)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> I and others were correct about Itachi trying to redeem Kabuto. It looking less likely that Sasuke will "need" to kill Kabuto. Sasuke might still try though only because of the darkness within himself.



That's a good question. I think if Sasuke still wants to destroy the Konoha and Naruto for the final fight, so it wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke will kill Kabuto (if he doesn't die by another cause).


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 23, 2012)

Decent chapter. It explained more of the Uchiha's past and why Itachi felt it was right to wipe them out.

 Also, did anyone else notice that it's finally night time now? Looks like we're headed into over time. I expect Tobi to start pulling crazy shit soon.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

So since Sasuke has the EMS, if he used Izanami would he still go blind?


----------



## BlinkST (May 23, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Itachi not only lost Tsukuyomi, but he most likely also lost Susanoo also since that relied on both eyes.
> 
> We can call him 1 I tachi now.


 _Here_

Itachi's Amaterasu eye went blind. He sure didn't lose Susanoo back then.


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2012)

I have to read this chapter again and again and again. omfg this is an endless loop.


----------



## Sarry (May 24, 2012)

I liked the chapter. It is always nice to get hints and indirect truths about histories and past practices, no matter how violent they are.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 25, 2012)

The diagrams were pretty well done by Kishi, I'd say.


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I liked the chapter. It is always nice to get hints and indirect truths about histories and past practices, no matter how violent they are.



yeah me too. let the imagination fill in the blanks


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 25, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I liked the chapter. It is always nice to get hints and indirect truths about histories and past practices, no matter how violent they are.


When it comes to _Naruto_ i've always been a sucker for Kishimoto showing times of incredible strife and conflict in the past, particularly the days that predated Konoha's founding. I still can't stop getting a crack out of that 1 Uchiha that looked like a shaman


----------



## NaruChan (May 27, 2012)

I wonder what happens if Izanami is used on a schizophrenic... I wonder what will be the truth then


----------

